# Mobile Redirects



## admin

Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues. 

Thank you


----------



## bevvyreay

Welcome back you have certainly been missed


----------



## kaixixang

1 main frustration is having to send entire pages of topic to clipboard on my android device before sending the entire page to another email ... just so I can "left-click" once and go directly to the website. This only happens from the KP website.

Doesn't happen with the desktop computer... just the android/Mozilla connection.


----------



## Rita Gaudiello

I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


----------



## Karen Opal

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


I am using OS11.2.6 on my iPad. The url is from acardnumber.top.

Sometimes I will get the pop up 4-5 times within a few minutes. I have my pop up blocker activated. I have to just leave the site and come back later...sometimes that works.

Thank you for trying to solve the problem!


----------



## granmarie5

I use my iPad to read knitting paradise. Since arriving in Florida this week I keep getting message from amazon to win an iPhone..


----------



## macde

I'm glad you are back admin. Go get em girl.????


----------



## BirchPoint

Admin, please note post on Main titled Spam. Pages of communication.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

It got so bad on Chrome browser! I sent quite a few screen shots and url addresses, then I gave up. I know ad blockers aren’t nice for sites like this but to get rid of the redirects I had to. 
I quit using Chrome and am using Safari with ad blocker. 
If and when you get the redirects gone I can go back to using Chrome with no ad blocker.


----------



## SQM

SometimesaKnitter said:


> It got so bad on Chrome browser! I sent quite a few screen shots and url addresses, then I gave up. I know ad blockers aren't nice for sites like this but to get rid of the redirects I had to.
> I quit using Chrome and am using Safari with ad blocker.
> If and when you get the redirects gone I can go back to using Chrome with no ad blocker.


My situation is the same as above. Thanks for coming back or should I say taking your head out of the sand. Just kidding - couldn't resist.


----------



## Beachgirl1000

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Welcome back! We have missed your oversight of KP, and I am sure I can speak for the majority that you are needed! Now, please don't do that again, OK? ☺☺☺


----------



## Cyber Granny

Wow admin you have a lot of house keeping to get through. Trolls and porn for a start.


----------



## MaryE-B

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Glad to see you back, very, very glad! 
I received the two photos a little over a week or perhaps 2 weeks ago. The smaller one poppedup first and while i was staring at it and saying very bad words it morphed into the 2nd photo. I first started receing them last year and all were full-page sized like the 2nd photo. I could not arrow back to KP from the large ad, i had to open the site anew.
Since then I installed an ad-blocker App recommended by another KP user. I currently have IOS 11.2.6
When I received the popups I had one version earlier of IOS. 
I have an iPad Pro purchased new shortly after they were introduced last year.


----------



## modgejj

I was getting those pop up ads almost every time I went on this site and one other. Only happened on IPhone and IPad. Was talking with apple support and was told there was a new IOS update. Since doing that update I have not had ads on IPhone at all - It has been five days.


----------



## pattern piggie

I am so glad I’m not the only one who keeps getting the pop up from Amazon. I’m on IOS 10 - 11.2.6. I get so tired of seeing that pop up every 10-20 seconds. Does get awfully frustrating. I love the KP site and all your wonderful projects and advice, but some days it just gets to be too much with the pop ups.


----------



## Nanamel14

Welcome back

I've had this pop up on many many etc etc etc times

I use my mobile phone on Chrome


----------



## Teacher865

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


I downloaded Norton pop up blockers and I am no longer getting this on my I phone.


----------



## Glenlady

Pop-ups are not my problem because if it was I'd just ignore them, it's the trolls talking about filth we need you to get rid of, Welcome back anyway


----------



## RustyLuvsMe

Welcome back Admin. We are glad that you are here. I have had no trouble with pop ups.


----------



## glendajean

The pop-ups are not from Amazon and if you open them I'm sure you'll open the door for many, many more.


----------



## Altice

Glenlady said:


> Pop-ups are not my problem because if it was I'd just ignore them, it's the trolls talking about filth we need you to get rid of, Welcome back anyway


The popups were so bad I couldn't even read or comment. Just clicking on a topic would cause the popups. I am on a Verizon android phone and downloaded Brave Browser:Fast Ad Blocker from the Play Store to stop it.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

Thank you for getting those amazon ads taken care of. They were more annoying than a dripping faucett.
Welcome back you were sorely missed.
N
9a


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

Thank you for getting those amazon ads taken care of. They were more annoying than a dripping faucett.
Welcome back you weresorely missed.


----------



## MrsB88keys

Another one who's glad to have you back! When I'm using my husband's laptop, I don't get the Amazon popups, but when I'm on my Apple IPad, I get them every couple of minutes! It's just so frustrating & I usually just shut down..........which I hate to do because I don't get to enjoy what I signed up for!

I also have IOS.....not sure the numbers at this point. Hope this helps, however.

Again.........sooooooooo glad you're back.......please stay!!!!!


----------



## attycasner

Received today


----------



## bundyanne07

Welcome back. I am glad to read that you are endeavouring to correct the problems a lot of the KP members are having.
I have not been getting pop-ups when I read the KP site.
I wish you well.


----------



## Aunty M

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Welcome back.
I was getting the Amazon pop-ups every few minutes for several days, then they stopped. I was using my android mobile phone and Chrome.
I took screenshots and notes, but deleted them yesterday, unfortunately, as I hadn't had any for a week or two.
If I get more, I'll post the info.


----------



## desireeross

Ive not had a pop up in a day whereas before it happened as soon as I opened kp. I’m wondering if my iOS update has helped sort it. If it happens again, I’ll add a screenshot here. Thank you


----------



## K2P2 knitter

I am using my Droid phone to access KP and am getting the Amazon pop up as well as the Wal-Mart pop-up. One day I received 15 ads in less than 2 hours. I became so frustrated I just stopped using KP for the day.


----------



## bokemom

I'm on an iPhone 8, I don't what version. Screen shot of the pop up.


----------



## lmkouri

I also have been getting amazon pop-ups. In fact trying to do this I received a pop-up. I normally use iPhone with 11.2.6 update. 

I went to Verizon store to see if they could do something. The only thing they suggested was to use chrome which I did but then pop-ups started. I normally use safari.


----------



## K2P2 knitter

lmkouri said:


> I also have been getting amazon pop-ups. In fact trying to do this I received a pop-up. I normally use iPhone with 11.2.6 update.
> 
> I went to Verizon store to see if they could do something. The only thing they suggested was to use chrome which I did but then pop-ups started. I normally use safari.


I also use Chrome.


----------



## ompuff

I have had no problems with the pop ups but I am surely happy that you are back and hope all is well with your world. :sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Deeceer

Using an IPad Pro, version 11.2 on Safari. Get Amazon questionnaire at various times. In reading this post I got shut out several times. Hope you can get this fixed... 

Thank you.


----------



## DeniseLee

Do have an IPAD, 10S 11.2.1


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

I have NEVER had problems with using SAFARI, PLUS AdBlock from the App Store! 
I will not open KP on CHROME!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Haven't had any for a couple weeks , using Apple iPad on Safari. Welcome back, looking forward to the many new concerns being addressed. So many are not posting and we miss them. Certainly don't want constant repeats of the porn and awful language, and hopefully a keen watch on a returning member that had been totally banned. We welcome scrutiny to make the forum a happy place.


----------



## Montana Gramma

oops, dbl post.


----------



## gardenlady4012

All I can read of the link is
Rewardcenterattcomre
I get this on both my iPad and iPhone6, both are running on iso 11.2.6
Thanks.


----------



## KroSha

I'm using an Android and my up-to-date Chrome browser. So far I've gotten all the ones that are shown above. I am a regular and heavy user of the Chrome browser and did not get the pop ups from any other website except for KP.

Regarding the $500 and $1,000 Amazon gift cards, I am an Amazon Prime member and I contacted them about that - - they determined that those are fraudulent and of course not sourced from Amazon. As requested, I emailed screenshots of those 2 ads to fhe appropriate department over a week ago.
__________


----------



## Kimmiemd

Got it today for the first time ever. It was on my iPad. Thank you for addressing this issue.


----------



## mombr4

I'm wondering if this is the new ADMIN, as there has been a lot of things posted not only on the forum but on the internet about the forum, many changes.

Or the ADMIN who was running the forum is actually back.

I use chrome on a lap top and have not had any pop up's as many have complained about.

If a new ADMIN, has anyone happen to see a introduction from them taking it over.


----------



## Kathie

I'm so glad to see you back. We need your help here.


----------



## Altice

Please also deal with the Porn Troll who has multiple user names. 

Sent you a PM.


----------



## grandmann

Glenlady said:


> Pop-ups are not my problem because if it was I'd just ignore them, it's the trolls talking about filth we need you to get rid of, Welcome back anyway


Please do something about the *Trolls*


----------



## MarilynKnits

Good to see you back. We sort of had the inmates running the asylum for the meanwhile.

I am on a desktop and have not had the popups that have been plaguing tablet and phone users. I got on my iPad at a cafe once a couple of weeks ago and read a couple of postings but wasn't interrupted by popups there, either.


----------



## dora mac

Are you for real admin?


----------



## dora mac

I forgot to mention that I have for the most part jumped ship!


----------



## shepherd

Didn't happen much to me - I have a Mac and that may help

Admin lives!!!!!!Yeah!!!!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans

Ya know I really hadn't paid much attention to it, but the same redirect is happening with ebay, and KP. I will key in KP in the address bar, and it skips KP, and goes to ebay. Wierd, aye?


----------



## Hilary4

I use Chrome, own no Apple products and have had no issues on either my laptop, phone or tablet.


----------



## peppered

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have NEVER had problems with using SAFARI, PLUS AdBlock from the App Store!
> I will not open KP on CHROME!


I use only Chrome and no pop ups ever!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

peppered said:


> I use only Chrome and no pop ups ever!


Maybe it's Chrime on my iPhone. Either way, I can't use Chrome to view KP. Those redirects would happen for a while, then not for a while, then it got so bad I couldn't hardly pm Admin.
I'm not so sure this is old admin or new.


----------



## sd1948

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


I am using an iPad Air 1 with iOS 11.2.6. The address is http://rewardandpunishment.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=wr6LuoFfhIsWL9EN9NNSxdaCoBPcubc5vZvJOaWbLf25uAsyl6sRIh6XW_Tlqh_3Xiw2T_Y_V9hkoQALa6uW2Pfte9OeXICsDEm67-FK3cS3bz1pD7cB9MiEQlK1WhoYjg6Ei51ubsq3OKhWkM-sR90oFAsFOE6ivzuCgoYWBK6Na56gtNztigBMBcL-arxJrCxFcH0jqOuE9yeqP3fpKDh26jmFX6hvjJaBrlq8icmE9mw2bUlmh1Hov0GGWsBkgmKHUghEZLCFnlXroSge9w&siteid=MTUxOTc4OTg1MF8xMzkyMjQ2MF8zNDU5OTM3NDM&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D


----------



## sd1948

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


I am using an iPad mini with iOS 11.2.6 and the address is http://rewardandpunishment.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=lvzhOQvUVDjFgPoXSCGG94vHpUNkniLaoQmqdYJIQlpRRLPvbWaLcdUwG-0XV8H2gpLfzcN721nAEKd1sPUJ79f9hsARfEnNnxJH5RMwa3pMrksUmEjc46u4s2bzjeyUv61PWv_WnxqFxM5FUrowsMGvxScSEwANgae_rJ-pEicbyoC79viSyVXYcYpnV1SO84QE1mBKc2PAXmt6Yl8fpYZo7fasiLWv6lqYLAymX28AH4M-gEOkW-lYiPVICDpeSw9GqAbB4WHsLdcg_NTWNA&siteid=MTUxOTc5MDAxM18xMzkyNDI0NV8yMDE2MDQyMTI3&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D


----------



## peppered

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Maybe it's Chrime on my iPhone. Either way, I can't use Chrome to view KP. Those redirects would happen for a while, then not for a while, then it got so bad I couldn't hardly pm Admin.
> I'm not so sure this is old admin or new.


It might be b/c it is phone. I use chrome on my laptop with Norton and MalwareBytes protection.
I know my b/f has problem on Android.


----------



## Altice

grandmann said:


> Please do something about the *Trolls*


It's one Troll with at least 4 user names.


----------



## 6catsplus1

Using iPhone 6s & iPad Air, both running 11.2.6
Getting this amazon spam every time I open KP.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Altice said:


> It's one Troll with at least 4 user names.


Not that I disbelieve you, but just how might you *know* that? Unless you're the Troll?


----------



## Altice

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not that I disbelieve you, but just how might you *know* that? Unless you're the Troll?


Because I saw his topics and posts and knew 2 of his names and a person in a thread posted the 3rd name. And when I searched for the 3rd name, a 4th name that is similar is listed there. He says the same things and posts lewd comments and porn so I now have all 4 names on Ignore. Those 4 users joined recently within 4 days. He messaged me today under one of the latter names and the date said Feb 15, but it showed up in my inbox and email today. I didnt read it but contacted Admin. There is another thread talking about messages saying they were sent weeks ago, but they are just getting them now. Pretty weird stuff going on here. And no I'm not the Troll. lol

The thread about the messaging is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527407-1.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Altice said:


> Because I saw his topics and posts and knew 2 of his names and a person in a thread posted the 3rd name. And when I searched for the 3rd name, a 4th name that is similar is listed there. He says the same things and posts lewd comments and porn so I now have all 4 names on Ignore. Those 4 users joined recently within 4 days. He messaged me today under one of the latter names and the date said Feb 15, but it showed up in my inbox and email today. I didnt read it but contacted Admin. There is another thread talking about messages saying they were sent weeks ago, but they are just getting them now. Pretty weird stuff going on here. And no I'm not the Troll. lol
> 
> The thread about the messaging is here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527407-1.html


I didn't really think you were the troll. I just didn't think the four porn-posting users were all the same person. I also put them on my ignore list. They'll remain there until/unless Admin zeroes out their posts. Porn has its place; KP is not it. I'm surprised that one of them decided to send you a PM. Yes, that falls under weird.


----------



## trout23

modgejj said:


> I was getting those pop up ads almost every time I went on this site and one other. Only happened on IPhone and IPad. Was talking with apple support and was told there was a new IOS update. Since doing that update I have not had ads on IPhone at all - It has been five days.


This is my experience also.


----------



## Monicamj

For ref, I ran the Kapersky anti virus free app on my phone and haven't had the pop up since.


----------



## bokemom

And again, I notice everytime it pops up it is showing a different URL. Apple iPhone 8+ version 11.2.5


----------



## dragonflylace

There is a small blue arrow in the lower right. Touch that and it will remove the ad. You might have to do this twice. This happens only on my phone. It is very annoying! I just did an update on my apple 7s...but I just saw another one of these yesterday.


----------



## Regg

I’m still on 11.2.5. Auto install set for 11.2.6 for tonight. But those amazon ads are still driving me crazy.


----------



## flightpath

Just started up again. Same Amazon congratulations. “Arewardfortop” was the url. iPhone with latest update. Glad Admin is here! I had given up reporting any issue because nothing was happening. Note: no small blue arrow as mentioned above. Only recourse is leaving KP and coming back in.

ETA: iphone6. Get this only on KP. So far this morning getting enough to drive me nuts. Well, maybe I’m already there. ????


----------



## KroSha

Whatever you do, don't click in the body of the ads, or click to play any of the games - - don't even click a typical "X" that looks like you want to close the window, or a "No Thanks" or "Remind Me Later" - - *NOTHING* - - they are all designed to look innocent enough, but they can often be "piggy-backing" mal-ware, viruses, etc etc, which can be uploaded into your device.
__________


----------



## Kolby

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Using IphoneX IOS 11.2.6 Carrier AT&T. I get the Amazon pop ups on Iphone but not my Mac. It happens pretty quickly after opening KP and happened when I opened this thread on my iPhone.


----------



## dkmoreau

I am using an iPad with iOS 11.2.6 and using the Safari browser with popup blocking turned on. I am redirected to arewardforbrooches.top . The only way I was able to make it stop was to use another browser.


----------



## frani512

Today is the first day I have not gotten the amazon pop up. Thank you, thank you. So glad you are back. Please don’t leave us again. ????. So much you need to straighten out here. Welcome back.


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


My problem is same as above. I am using an IPad Mini. It is new.

So happy to see Admin is back!


----------



## Hippechik

http://arewardingcareer.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=ZsirystdiJFDUnMRC0u7l79vfflX9y3zQirdwYvladCFW9YmxuwvFtpbhqDCr2MBBBU0uVFYRfXIoCSedgUKfAKHBkzT3Bouj7wU2Cuc3j7yDHSpHI75X68cI44dmP7CoCsSit6GroRlOotMnDHx8iJOh5gFq-0JdFffHgi3yUzpOIv9orTiYNLEzUTcWpMq4iBq4fJ-ij47J5gMJHXh9yt-mjPKZoAYQ9ax2X2Kiuxi0KmHmKKfsk-iIFoB4bWa2weDYpRQeYYWFuZfnK-KD0NtTL0o0BOuz0zBj6-pvUo&siteid=MTUxOTgyMTQ1NF8xNDk3NjY1NV85NDY1NDIyNDY&sitedomain=http://contractortalk.com


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Immediately after I wrote my post on this thread, that "ad" popped up. Have switched to my laptop - where I can't remember ever having this problem.. If I do, I will be sure to alert Admin.

Again - happy to see you back!


----------



## indragill

Hi, this is the pop up ad that is so annoying to most. The only way to get rid of it is to reopen KP.
I have an iPhone X and am running the latest IOS. 
Thanks,
Indra


----------



## Barrbelle

Thank you -- the worst one I have is from a scam Amazon gift card. I have blocked websites - but they have a different one each time -- one thing in common is they are all .top 
I have purchased two ad blockers - both full paid versions - but they seem to have problems getting rid of that annoying Amazon one. It only comes up on the KP site. I get it on my Windows PC -- on by Iphone and Ipad -- running the latest version if ISO --I think it maybe 11.02 -- it always updates to most recent.

Appreciate your work on this -- the only way around is to shut down the page - delete the record and reopen. 

Seems better now - but got one on by Ipad first thing this morning - so moved to PC. 

I am in Ohio - USA (although traveling on road this week so using mobile WI Fi)


----------



## Wroclawnice

Welcone back Administration. I am getting a pop up I am on iPhone 6plus it is annoying. Thank you for taking care of this.


----------



## Nusleek

Hello,, Admin


I got 5. Amazon pop ups on IPad Pro 9 running 11.2.6. ...looks like the ad is coming from rewardingchallenge.com

Thank you for working on it.


----------



## yooperdooper

I keep getting a pop up ad about chrons disease. I'm using windows 10 on my computer.


----------



## anita4mk

So glad to see something is being done. I have been getting the Amazon pop up so consistently and persistently for the past week that I had decided I was reluctantly and sadly giving up KP. In a moment of weakness I decided just to "peek" this morning and saw the Admin note at the top of Newest Topics. Very glad I do not have to give up my favorite knitting forum. Thank you.


----------



## uscgmom4

My situation is same as above! I have the iPhone6 w/iOS 11.2.6 and IPad Pro w/iOS 11.2.6. So far since I got here less than five minutes ago I had 5 pop up before seen this page. Hope this problem gets resolved quickly!


----------



## Patches39

So glad you’re back, hopefully thing will get back to normal. ???? I use ISO 11.2.6., on my iPad. 
Smiling hope things work out


----------



## Melgold

I just got the pop up twice. Right now. It has been making it impossible to use the site. I am using the latest software on an I pad. I have gotten the two versions shown above. 
Great site, but you guys need to do your job. I was ready to leave and am still waiting to see what happens. Not only with the pop ups but the level of civility. You need to monitor what is going on!


----------



## Ladyj960

Thank you, will let you know, if they pop up again. I did download an ad blocker that seems to have helped.


----------



## vikingnorge

I got one see the screen shot. I am using an IPad iOS 11.2.5
I have also downloaded and use an app called Never Ads (itâs free in the App Store). This app helped eliminate all these Amazon pop ups. However it also interferes with other things when using Safari. So I have to remember to switch it on when I go to KP, and switch it off when Iâm done on this site. Almost forgot. It directs me to a rewarding.top site. Had to turn Never Ad back on as I got the pop up 3 times while trying to write this.
Thanks so very much for your attention to this most annoying issue.


----------



## sd1948

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


I just got the Amazon ad again on my iPad mini, iOS 11.2.6.
http://arewardingchallenge.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=jdh2R-Z2BNIIikCqOpKiVsHTduqI1AOFKMNHpB4MzP9xC21bFyzmjbQMQRDWv6nvXAJMI-YENAaVEs48Ne2BUf1LnEW8rG_yho5PPdZhiQlv2ujInFlbd4wjj3Z0R-nJ7a8K1huzZiWYf6HihD2clS5SttcByFf5SHGr1sDCcSb3k7-wxNRP5wr0dBbgc0nkZtmpyPGK4gwCEj9x4CJ9nl5le06c_AncN1SdgK1UEnWtSR3sDIfJFwEZrYDcshhyzYqMrIilfb53E1bYYkbELFp0PTzu_dRAv2EDzYTEYeo&siteid=MTUxOTgyNTU0Ml8xNTY5Nzg4Ml85MjczNDk5NjY&sitedomain=http://contractortalk.com


----------



## evelyn74

The bad thing is they are not even from Amazon! They use the Amazon name to get people to open it. It ends up being some long complicated 'survey' that ends with trying to con you into buying or signing up for items or services you don't want with the promise of receiving this wonderful gift card or whatever! Yes, several years ago, I did fall for it and found out what it was all about. I still get the popups on different websites, but not on KP - yet! A good virus scan on your device helps since it is like malware. They make one that cleans your computer of anything that has attached itself to your internet browser, I guess. I'm not sure, but it seems to work. I have to use it when the popups get bad.


----------



## Gigiky

Karen Opal said:


> I am using OS11.2.6 on my iPad. The url is from acardnumber.top.
> 
> Sometimes I will get the pop up 4-5 times within a few minutes. I have my pop up blocker activated. I have to just leave the site and come back later...sometimes that works.
> 
> Thank you for trying to solve the problem!


Same situation for me. Sure hope you can remedy this.


----------



## Lyreh

Thanks for getting on top of this. I’m having the same problem on my iPhone 8 - OS 11.2.6


----------



## flightpath

flightpath said:


> Just started up again. Same Amazon congratulations. "Arewardfortop" was the url. iPhone with latest update. Glad Admin is here! I had given up reporting any issue because nothing was happening. Note: no small blue arrow as mentioned above. Only recourse is leaving KP and coming back in.
> 
> ETA: iphone6. Get this only on KP. So far this morning getting enough to drive me nuts. Well, maybe I'm already there. ????


Now it's "gift boxes for women.top." Slippery critter. Stop one, start another. Need to close the hole, not block a specific!!! Good luck.


----------



## BlueBerry36

Welcome back Administation. I haven't had any in a long time but also think I went Sprint and they blocked a lot of stuff and you people at KP helped too Thank you so much one of your admirers!!


----------



## GrammiePatty

Welcome back! Hope all is well with you. You were missed!


----------



## morningstar

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Sorry that I can't help you but so glad to know you're at the helm of this very delightful ship of knitters and crocheters. Best of luck to you!


----------



## AuntLondy

http://giftboxesforwomen.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=RGnH-PsUXwA23_A0_Wjd-d48Rm9eY-0ZGDJvzZjT6ND8jphz-3p9QL2VXyeAZ9_nl5c0REeSu3lOsyLZD30ZNelR_S7VxNKJNEgr-hxlsiGxD1BBj1s3cDq_1_6fSX7tQfmPAqSRrqfZAgy7MYHsvzC5jgfI-xn9zTw3x44oKwdLiCo55yFGz1FmItJZfnw-ID0UlZUJOTlWK1CS2hbk3TRMmNJjOTORsmn4UYjKaFHltBkR1UfUEzen2TGg5H0UkcOKUiaz68Q68dss7PM0G4otjGxSl6JZ210d-Y_u1d8&siteid=MTUxOTgyOTA5OV8xNjMxMzQ4NF8xNzg4Nzc5NjYz&sitedomain=http://contractortalk.com

IOS Apple SE Verizon
Good luck


----------



## paires

I’m have ios 11 on my ipad. I never get the pop-ups. I have it set to Block Pop-ups in settings : Safari. Or it’s because I get the digest version.


----------



## sockyarn

Welcome back.


Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## 6catsplus1

Here's today's: iPhone/Pad-11.2.6

http://giftbasketsnearme.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=PgFR8LzT0Jrhg69ZA6cnIR0SDBZ7_FmEqSvGqboICg4r7aiCscBrZ3wRCFXsqNYfEIsS1TWrsW76_6BvIgd5LkLfSZEccXNNigvH2P11ZyEMAR39y-6h4d6E8RiTBJTp6uy_yeM2y3_oiDTR2pf9IQ5I6oX6SozCYMCCj_QBMUC-iHzEcjUQlK4oqXHUBpvn2enhPE4s3HCPywjjCpigspKLOVuL2eLq8exDXMnPNOksEGYXEsugKCbexqgFuVTWhMgolXSfhZIlBrJIz9QPTQK5nkM08j1cHOXh5t9bd3Q&siteid=MTUxOTgzMDE3NV8xNjQ4MzExNV8xNDcyNTU3Mzcz&sitedomain=http://contractortalk.com


----------



## sam0767

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


This is the same one I get to. I am using my android phone. I have to get out of KPand go back in it and sometimes it comes back and sometimes it dosent. Gets frustrating .


----------



## sam0767

MaryE-B said:


> Glad to see you back, very, very glad!
> I received the two photos a little over a week or perhaps 2 weeks ago. The smaller one poppedup first and while i was staring at it and saying very bad words it morphed into the 2nd photo. I first started receing them last year and all were full-page sized like the 2nd photo. I could not arrow back to KP from the large ad, i had to open the site anew.
> Since then I installed an ad-blocker App recommended by another KP user. I currently have IOS 11.2.6
> When I received the popups I had one version earlier of IOS.
> I have an iPad Pro purchased new shortly after they were introduced last year.


Yep exactly the same one I have gotten. You can't back track when it happens.


----------



## sam0767

Glenlady said:


> Pop-ups are not my problem because if it was I'd just ignore them, it's the trolls talking about filth we need you to get rid of, Welcome back anyway


Yep this to.


----------



## susieM

I updated my ipad and dont get the Amazon ones anymore. Was told Apple tries to block those. I still get hundreds of other ads but they dont block me.


----------



## Divacrafter

I've been getting this or very similar ads for the last few days. I use a Samsung Galaxy Tab E with the chrom browser. I just delete the tab and reopen KP on a new tab.


----------



## Anrobertsn

Glad am not the only one getting. The pop ups!!! Better last few days!


----------



## SueFerns

No, thank you! You have really been missed. Nice to know you are there. Anytime I have sent a message to you the ads have disappeared, thank you.


----------



## mjinnj

I am still getting the pop up regarding “Amazon”. They are occurring approximately every 10 minuets which is an improvement over every 2-3 seconds. Today’s are using” giftboxexforwomen.top” and “bgiftedupperhutt.top”. I am using an iPad. Hope they s helps. MJ


----------



## Nana Shelia

Welcome back ADMIN!


----------



## ahnorton

REALLY bad today! I'm using an iPad with operating system 11.2. Here's the link to,which I was directed. 
http://tcardsystem.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=3Lvz3qTFrPh78kagXYwCYGW8Rgfsggrwj_coPAJ9munndQ1DY-Tpdbp7CYzhIu84UQ135XY5nCOCmZ95FaojsBh6toxgb1HM7hove-fg6sSPk_OdPYvJVmO_kK6rR_CVX9-XQElAEa8WpohlFKR9JuFgGPt7l7cRjtlp9yTllClMExjily-pO9mIa54gtWu3bV_vBf59pXR6Yfba1cVKDXJkhmEt56r6MbPdu7JFDDYgv3pK8Zc65j9g6zHBHsw36K_bw4Hvby8a8QylhirzfvWWsX37Hd0aL3AMNKZAQqk&siteid=MTUxOTgzNzI3MV8xNzY1MDE0NF8xNzk5ODY2MzA2&sitedomain=http://contractortalk.com

Thank you for trying to solve this.


----------



## 104439

In looking at these posts, it appears that the users of portable units are the ones really affected, but not PC users. Am I correct on this?


----------



## HOVE

Have a Samsung tablet. Chinese Eastern Airline is interfering with my typing . Trying to write you and it is blinking in my face with every stroke. Thanks for being back.


----------



## 104439

I'm on a PC and so far, (fingers crossed) have not gotten any Amazon popups. My biggest problem is that in the past three or four months I have lost PM's that I was working on, not touching any keys, but in my 'thinking' mode. They just went 'poof'.


----------



## Sunny70

I have an iPad 11.2.6 and so far this morning have only had one pop up. It seems I get about three or four in a row before they stop. Hitting close doesn’t do anything. So I just go out and come back again. Hope you can help.


----------



## amoamarone

Here is what I get on Safari

http://trewardcard.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=MAyK4CGjpsn8kKgzjUUxF_AJd_9SKKyxekPrdLk_lq5kQ5qpuIE9lD8pLoJsOsLV_1C1p1DgVm9850Ck6joeGYjfMgDlONsCecWTkzeMwZGMfGBzzbMvl0ZBIezMY9LESWkCLZ8qRrptMhsyUY-DY1cXidUyRiFoVgW_FSsKv4BygG4MxOBKbArWGxLOyLCMLiP7F0SsDu7Nw_DVO1KUVv_F_0ItIKiWsGE2PYKfSUFnpPrNtDsNP9iuk1K5pl_2kBQKcMOXMhxmy4PKhhjSpkX2BtsEGpFsLpvdV9QkBNk&siteid=MTUxOTg0MDA3M18xODEyNTc1N18xNzcyMDg1NzQy&sitedomain=http://contractortalk.com

On an iPad Air running iOS 11.2.6


----------



## deenashoemaker

annhkmiller said:


> In looking at these posts, it appears that the users of portable units are the ones really affected, but not PC users. Am I correct on this?


I've never have pop ups and I use a kindle, smart phone, and Ipad. I have chrome and use Adblock on all devices.


----------



## jangail719

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


I have same annoying problem on iPhone 7 with iOS 11.2.6.


----------



## JoRae

Here is what I just got. I use an iPad Pro 9.7


----------



## Gweneth 1946

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


I don't have that problem but every time I sign in I get a message saying that I have already signed in and I hadn't and I have been signing out when I leave Paradise. Is that anything to do with Admin??


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Thanks so much for working on this! I haven't had the problem yet, but you never know when an internet service provider will go berserk. 

Hazel


----------



## Sealcookie

Glad to see you back


----------



## TheresaMary

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Thank you for tackling this. I am attaching a photo of one variation of what I get every time I try to use my iPhone 5s for KP. I cannot then get back to the list without starting all over. The messages are not always the same, but always the same result. I can either go to their link, or quit. I always quit. I use the Safari browser.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lilyan

Hello Admin,

We were scared that something had happened to you. Hope all is well with you. 

Kind regards,
Lilyan

P.S. I am working on a MacBook Air laptop with Safari as my browser, and have not received pop-ups.


----------



## Tootsie

YEA for ADMIN!


----------



## Tootsie

Again... If it does it again, I'll just have to ask you to live with it!This was a repeat that repeated itself...tricky...


----------



## candybooth

Thank you. I have an iPhone 6 Plus I was just reading and the ad popped up Candace.


----------



## Gemini523

I am on an iPad Air 2, iOS 11.2.6 and am getting told I’m an Amazon gift card winner. The web address at the top of the page says only “rewardthefan.top”. I have gotten the messages while using Charter and Comcast internet services.
Hope this helps.


----------



## grandmother15

This hits my apple ipad and safari. It would be nice to get it fixed. Thank you!


----------



## Faithful

http://rewardtravelchina.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=8a5fNu2IIT7sjzRuQllj_826yjHHQhkvpSgetLrYl_SmzVB8zOS7z_fKfOgeAIuAPkhHJ4qOy7Ngm2xfNbT7XdIU08-SdFTBt3eKPVhxhAtdOlvtBiY-F79HIjD8k7PmS55YR2J-lYnCVNtmqsD4khMTzGHJK4qIoOT621S6ct4oTP9nU1QbzMWlwjGtJEU4vdiP4zcc5JFdKM1i4qZMvOoXZ-AXcpZHz7189ncFEaI_rxmp-8s1Utiqj1JPWm88lXnbjAQk5IWHVeDXo3V9LA&siteid=MTUxOTg0NzIwOF8xOTE4NzY0N18xNDU4NTY2NTk0&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

It is totally annoying when these pop up since we can't go back to KP...I believe this is thru Amazon and I use an IPad with windows 10


----------



## deercreek

Welcome back and I think we should get back to knitting. Not telling people your life story. Or asking for prayers. Just my opinion


----------



## Com

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


I get the same thing on my I pad and I phone. Thanks!


----------



## Kadoonya

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


Same here. Free AdBlock app has stopped it.


----------



## The Reader

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


So glad you are back!


----------



## cilla

I get the Amazon pop ups on my I Phone but not on laptop.


----------



## Altice

cilla said:


> I get the Amazon pop ups on my I Phone but not on laptop.


Download a popup blocker from your App store.


----------



## Altice

Jessica-Jean said:


> I didn't really think you were the troll. I just didn't think the four porn-posting users were all the same person. I also put them on my ignore list. They'll remain there until/unless Admin zeroes out their posts. Porn has its place; KP is not it. I'm surprised that one of them decided to send you a PM. Yes, that falls under weird.


I know 
I hope Admin deletes their profiles. I pm'd him the names I know of. One KP member posted information to contact the FBI. I hope that got him/her to leave.


----------



## Nanamel14

Aunty M said:


> Welcome back.
> I was getting the Amazon pop-ups every few minutes for several days, then they stopped. I was using my android mobile phone and Chrome.
> I took screenshots and notes, but deleted them yesterday, unfortunately, as I hadn't had any for a week or two.
> If I get more, I'll post the info.


I had the same, it was really bad for a few days with constant pop-ups....I did send a screenshot, installed an addblock, did a complete browser clean and a virus sweep

Thank you for looking into all of this


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Altice said:


> I know
> I hope Admin deletes their profiles. I pm'd him the names I know of. One KP member posted information to contact the FBI. I hope that got him/her to leave.


That isn't exactly an FBI matter.


----------



## ellnbchristi

I use an android tablet and never get the pop ups. The only ads I see are occasionally on posts and small and not really obtrusive.I use Chrome.

Welcome back. Now hopefully we can get all the trouble makers stopped and get back to the business of sharing or love if knitting! Woohoo!


----------



## mrscharger

That’s what comes up on my IPad,too: the two pictured from amazon for the $1000 reward card. I’m amazed I was on here long enough to enter this comment.


----------



## jvallas

deercreek said:


> Welcome back and I think we should get back to knitting. Not telling people your life story. Or asking for prayers. Just my opinion


Chitchat section is for whatever people have on their minds. Just avoid that section.


----------



## kathy320

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Hi, got 4 of those while I was reading your post. I'm certainly not going to click on the link just to find out where it leads! 
I'm on an iPad, v. 11.2. I appreciate your efforts, but I must tell you that, while I get around 25 of these every time I'm on KP, I have not experienced even one on any other site.
Good luck!
Kathy


----------



## KroSha

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That isn't exactly an FBI matter.


Actually the reference to get in touch with the FBI was posted as a result of one of the porn trolls uploading child pronography images onto KP, and that IS an FBI matter.

It must have scared the troll because the images or the reference to them were removed during the one hour edit window.

It's important to understand that possessing child pronography on one's computer or other device - - as well as forwarding images - - is a federal felony, no matter what one's intentions.

So if you accidentally happen across child porn images, make note of the website address and report THAT, but even if your intention is proving the crime, do not store the images, and do not send the images even to law enforcement.

I don't recall if this link was also given, but it's also an important one to know:

The National Center for Missing and Exploited Children at 1-800-THE-LOST (1-800-843-5678).
__________


----------



## MaryCarter

Nice to see you back.....and hoping you can get it sorted for the ones having problems.


----------



## Sue721

Interesting that after the first post by 'Admin' no other response had occurred. 

I have the following questions for 'Admin':
1. Please explain where you have been since December 2017? 
2. What plan do you have to correct the challenges we've had during your 3 month absence will be corrected? 
3. What assurance can you give us that you will continue to service this message board?


----------



## Altice

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That isn't exactly an FBI matter.


He was posting porn, someone said child porn but I wasn't going to look at it long enough to know.

What would you do if you owned a website or blog and a person started posting lewd comments, porn and sent a lewd titled pm to one of your members?


----------



## Jeanie L

Welcome back! You have been missed..


----------



## Paintpuddle

I didn’t receive the digest email this morning, so I opened knitting paradise through my safari browser on my Ipad iOS version 11.2. And as I was reading this this topic one of those annoying amazon ads popped up. Looks just like the other posters screenshot.

This pop up is redirecting to jcarddimensions.top

My main server is Charter (Spectrum)


----------



## Altice

Paintpuddle said:


> I didn't receive the digest email this morning, so I opened knitting paradise through my safari browser on my Ipad iOS version 11.2. And as I was reading this this topic one of those annoying amazon ads popped up. Looks just like the other posters screenshot.


One of the IPad users needs to test pop up blocker Apps or software ( I don't use an IPad) to see which ones stop the pop ups.


----------



## Dcaveresults

I use my iPad, iOS 10.2.6, it directs me to amazon.com in a small square and when you close that square it brings up a page to fill in information. Some days it pops up a lot, other days it’s just a couple of times; it’s very annoying! Would appreciate very much you getting it taken care of so we don’t have to be annoyed by it. Thank you!


----------



## mao

This was the address from the most recent pop up
I'm using an iPad
iOS. 11.2.5

http://jcardcassette.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=_hdyyx_gWRp2PUqy0ImVdzL1EINDaDb-vaXqs8m1p-nlxfQMr6w51HIOns-bvHtUEQkMke7kht_pnHVABiR-Bl_jIAaQuXviSZt8dl8xtyquUy7D-_646wO7MyPvunSvU-5IBnOwf21k48ls9ckQthJVvSmUv1n3_e3bpiJ9ll-QvNrKwt5360xySWGLXD687xRi21Z74mRByjehHfBkdmyXF6xJ-bC7cELdVQU4sO9xzsLdEbAz7PCW8FJMunikp-5sCv1ZUaN3dY2rqdh0eg&siteid=MTUxOTg2ODUwM18yMzQ3NzE3Nl80MTQ1MjEzNDk&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D


----------



## Nanamel14

So glad you are now back, hope all the pop ups now stop


----------



## CAQ

I reported this to Amazon and sent them screen shots and the web address that it was changed to. They have moved it up to their urgent concern. This has nothing to do with Amazon and they request not to click anything. I tried to contact Knitting Paradise but was unable to be on long enough before a redirect. I finally was able to and sent a message to our administrator here.

I did get redirected again today and clicked the address bar. It is a different web address than the one I reported to Amazon during a chat. Here are the web addresses I got by selecting all in the address bar and copying.

THIS IS THE WEB ADDRESS I SENT AMAZON (NOTE TO KNITTING PARADISE ADMIN, I put a space between the two “/“s after the http: to deactivate the link so no ine could accidentally touch the link and open it. Please let whomever you have looking into this issue know so they can fix the web address if they need to.):

http:/ /acardiologist.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=U_tBvZ-fd3NUMofqbIwWfE-S8O7Q6YNmXVU-pWkG9vG7lQPLOT1Dk-cfMThqsqXW3KYBvZkhmQruATjsmDQRttkuKGtbdROHzkd8rThdpVCiy09XDnl4XixqrQKrAzg65Nsej8RRR0533hSF6kxFwYOTYuHkxkcKi0ZaLmsxTSSgVgWKM_JaGn0Vzq_XmTvC72CwIcBH7YVsEeV8Wy1jppowMnb8JuyCg73dCJ8w29i8wY5iYe2Ew45wi5ehR7vZWi3-rDOZ2sXNwjbRu9jLLw&siteid=MTUxOTYwNTI2N18yMjE5NjY2XzY5NDE0MTYwNA&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

THIS IS THE ONE THAT WAS CONNECTED WITH THE SAME REDIRECT POPUP today, 2/28/2018. EVERYTHING WAS THE SAME, EXCEPT THIS ADDRESS BELOW (NOTE TO KNITTING PARADISE ADMIN, I put a space between the two “/“s after the http: to deactivate the link so no ine could accidentally touch the link and open it. Please let whomever you have looking into this issue know so they can fix the web address if they need to.):

http:/ /jcardprinting.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=VHKYpXc6GjuFlbaYV-pLxFs_HzGuZ9TsolcrmODh97vmlrCHDLvesSIwRXhelpjE6Gkq7fRgJJ8UXRbbnw6mWLz9VWsQI7AkjQOyR9rJxSqk8hloWzMJROnoyfCJvji7dRYzXjRUfSXjgN5ctZwnAEwLK3HdIKvvTjth1xdSw092ngkhrHaurrqO-MCq7amoVk8iYqp7W8M5XA305AJyVow-i2UVhysQEBiZFUo0aIvY8DyAaj7xO4QbejuxQ1h4n7oMoifC85Q99T-YhtWppQ&siteid=MTUxOTg2ODA1NF8yMzM0OTcxNF8xMzc5OTQ0MTcx&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

When I was preparing to contact Amazon and getting as much info as I could before hand, I was able to check the web address for the second screen that just pops up on its own because I don’t touch anything, I found the address for both screens is exactly the same. 

I have the issue with an original iPad Air and an iPhone 6 Plus. Both devices are operating the the most up-to-date iOS.

I was not able to stay on this site long enough to get anywhere, so I had a chat session with Amazon and they have moved this issue to their concerned team. If I hear back from Amazon, I will let you all know what I found out. They were very greatful. I thought I was going to give up in this site and was very disappointed. Again, this has nothing to do with Amazon and is a scam, so don’t touch anything. At the end of this post I explained how I get without touching the “Close” which I suspect activates something. Don’t touch or click it. 

This is how I got rid of the popup today. Today, I kept tapping the backup arrow. You have to be persistent, because this popup does something to make the back arrow not work unless you keep at it. Finally, I got that small text message you always get when a page has trouble refreshing or reloading, about the page having trouble loading and it came back in the Knitting Paradise site. Thank goodness.

I hope this information is of help.

caq


----------



## CAQ

The popup just made another appearance. This time the address is (as I did in the post above, I added a soace between the two /‘s after the http to disable the address when touched in this post):

http:/ /kcardslean.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=aQdjwIuIqrxA6eTF1X2urNGtneioXMLenEStuu0jVgaZjse4FENiFaN4jPZHPSC05aSdkk508ZsHxYav9REIFT3KHiHubiGtl-nihU2bmIOgb6R-KKgSLJe08Av1_OSA2OlKQooREHnq-GGC56iJC5JwLv_UcGpTGYU159A1SHRyrqJobKBEjQaeK_xVXSsl2DoH0F_bjQtj0XG-So_IeVruMBJMJ-rYww_VkulfODL0xDMZR3Ly9Gxdr_E_fFc4uUtPYTiEwuVNWyEZiVydTg&siteid=MTUxOTg3MjEwNl8yNDU2Mjk0OF8xOTg3MjAyMzc&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

caq


----------



## jvallas

Altice said:


> One of the IPad users needs to test pop up blocker Apps or software ( I don't use an IPad) to see which ones stop the pop ups.


I've got Adblock Plus on iPhone and iPad. The pop up was going nuts before that and I no longer see it (or any ads).


----------



## jvallas

CAQ said:


> I reported this to Amazon and sent them screen shots and the web address that it was changed to. They have moved it up to their urgent concern. This has nothing to do with Amazon and they request not to click anything. I tried to contact Knitting Paradise but was unable to be on long enough before a redirect. I finally was able to and sent a message to our administrator here.
> 
> I did get redirected again today and clicked the address bar. It is a different web address than the one I reported to Amazon during a chat. Here are the web addresses I got by selecting all in the address bar and copying.
> 
> THIS IS THE WEB ADDRESS I SENT AMAZON (NOTE TO KNITTING PARADISE ADMIN, I put a space between the two "/"s after the http: to deactivate the link so no ine could accidentally touch the link and open it. Please let whomever you have looking into this issue know so they can fix the web address if they need to.):
> 
> http:/ /acardiologist.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=U_tBvZ-fd3NUMofqbIwWfE-S8O7Q6YNmXVU-pWkG9vG7lQPLOT1Dk-cfMThqsqXW3KYBvZkhmQruATjsmDQRttkuKGtbdROHzkd8rThdpVCiy09XDnl4XixqrQKrAzg65Nsej8RRR0533hSF6kxFwYOTYuHkxkcKi0ZaLmsxTSSgVgWKM_JaGn0Vzq_XmTvC72CwIcBH7YVsEeV8Wy1jppowMnb8JuyCg73dCJ8w29i8wY5iYe2Ew45wi5ehR7vZWi3-rDOZ2sXNwjbRu9jLLw&siteid=MTUxOTYwNTI2N18yMjE5NjY2XzY5NDE0MTYwNA&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D
> 
> THIS IS THE ONE THAT WAS CONNECTED WITH THE SAME REDIRECT POPUP today, 2/28/2018. EVERYTHING WAS THE SAME, EXCEPT THIS ADDRESS BELOW (NOTE TO KNITTING PARADISE ADMIN, I put a space between the two "/"s after the http: to deactivate the link so no ine could accidentally touch the link and open it. Please let whomever you have looking into this issue know so they can fix the web address if they need to.):
> 
> http:/ /jcardprinting.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=VHKYpXc6GjuFlbaYV-pLxFs_HzGuZ9TsolcrmODh97vmlrCHDLvesSIwRXhelpjE6Gkq7fRgJJ8UXRbbnw6mWLz9VWsQI7AkjQOyR9rJxSqk8hloWzMJROnoyfCJvji7dRYzXjRUfSXjgN5ctZwnAEwLK3HdIKvvTjth1xdSw092ngkhrHaurrqO-MCq7amoVk8iYqp7W8M5XA305AJyVow-i2UVhysQEBiZFUo0aIvY8DyAaj7xO4QbejuxQ1h4n7oMoifC85Q99T-YhtWppQ&siteid=MTUxOTg2ODA1NF8yMzM0OTcxNF8xMzc5OTQ0MTcx&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D
> 
> When I was preparing to contact Amazon and getting as much info as I could before hand, I was able to check the web address for the second screen that just pops up on its own because I don't touch anything, I found the address for both screens is exactly the same.
> 
> I have the issue with an original iPad Air and an iPhone 6 Plus. Both devices are operating the the most up-to-date iOS.
> 
> I was not able to stay on this site long enough to get anywhere, so I had a chat session with Amazon and they have moved this issue to their concerned team. If I hear back from Amazon, I will let you all know what I found out. They were very greatful. I thought I was going to give up in this site and was very disappointed. Again, this has nothing to do with Amazon and is a scam, so don't touch anything. At the end of this post I explained how I get without touching the "Close" which I suspect activates something. Don't touch or click it.
> 
> This is how I got rid of the popup today. Today, I kept tapping the backup arrow. You have to be persistent, because this popup does something to make the back arrow not work unless you keep at it. Finally, I got that small text message you always get when a page has trouble refreshing or reloading, about the page having trouble loading and it came back in the Knitting Paradise site. Thank goodness.
> 
> I hope this information is of help.
> 
> caq


Doesn't make sense to me to send this to amazon as it has nothing to do with them besides their name. It's an outside person designing a page to look like amazon. Not to mention there are other pop-ups being reported from other companies - all fake.


----------



## CAQ

jvallas said:


> Doesn't make sense to me to send this to amazon as it has nothing to do with them besides their name. It's an outside person designing a page to look like amazon. Not to mention there are other pop-ups being reported from other companies - all fake.


I guess that is where people have different ways of thinking.

I was not able to get on this site, no matter what, at the time and had no idea what was going on, other than a scam was being run using this site, blocking access.

I knew it was not Amazon, but also figured they would want to know someone was using them in a scam. They did want to know and are putting some of their resources into tracking it down.

If someone was using a site I had (if I had one) to run a scam, I would want to know.

There was nothing wrong with contacting Amazon about a scam being run using their name, whether to just let them know, or to get assistance. Just because something doesn't make sense to one person, or some people, does not make it a sensless action. To me, it makes sense for the above reasons.

I did not go through the time and effort to provide this information to the administrator of this site to be told what I did up to this point was senseless. It is as much an issue for Amazon as it is for Knitting Paradise.

caq


----------



## Patches39

CAQ said:


> I guess that is where people have different ways of thinking.
> 
> I was not able to get on this site, no matter what, at the time and had no idea what was going on, other than a scam was being run using this site, blocking access.
> 
> I knew it was not Amazon, but also figured they would want to know someone was using them in a scam. They did want to know and are putting some of their resources into tracking it down.
> 
> If someone was using a site I had (if I had one) to run a scam, I would want to know.
> 
> There was nothing wrong with contacting Amazon about a scam being run using their name, whether to just let them know, or to get assistance. Just because something doesn't make sense to one person, or some people, does not make it a sensless action. To me, it makes sense for the above reasons.
> 
> I did not go through the time and effort to provide this information to the administrator of this site to be told what I did up to this point was senseless. It is as much an issue for Amazon as it is for Knitting Paradise.
> 
> caq


good job, glad you did contact Amazon. thank you


----------



## 6catsplus1

CAQ said:


> I guess that is where people have different ways of thinking.
> 
> I was not able to get on this site, no matter what, at the time and had no idea what was going on, other than a scam was being run using this site, blocking access.
> 
> I knew it was not Amazon, but also figured they would want to know someone was using them in a scam. They did want to know and are putting some of their resources into tracking it down.
> 
> If someone was using a site I had (if I had one) to run a scam, I would want to know.
> 
> There was nothing wrong with contacting Amazon about a scam being run using their name, whether to just let them know, or to get assistance. Just because something doesn't make sense to one person, or some people, does not make it a sensless action. To me, it makes sense for the above reasons.
> 
> I did not go through the time and effort to provide this information to the administrator of this site to be told what I did up to this point was senseless. It is as much an issue for Amazon as it is for Knitting Paradise.
> 
> caq


Indeed. No harm in trying. :sm24:


----------



## Altice

jvallas said:


> I've got Adblock Plus on iPhone and iPad. The pop up was going nuts before that and I no longer see it (or any ads).


Please start a Topic and let other IPad users know. A lot of KP members are having problems using their IPads.


----------



## jvallas

Altice said:


> Please start a Topic and let other IPad users know. A lot of KP members are having problems using their IPads.


It's been mentioned hundreds of times already.


----------



## mao

Here's another address for the pop up

http://jtrewardsjersey.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=toR03F-cU3cIIwL0gg2xzcBSUGv8mHGyBCfsLHuDognKpuYYM035Vt2LQ_MnGNlmycC8PpBL47VCHOB0byg8LOHDHF8l-oKjSdF8FQGV6a2uoD4cPzvG-96IyqXHB_E6knUocZMZ4d5j2DSt9g4QBkJQqd01xtyLvGryZCVlCrV8CAtyccJRW35Kj70v_MKTuBY-RXwQ1KZJ1M8UkiiUzaWHYY56x9NFwvQpZzldVZm-W214Ihlon013GhHAYNsf6pV4Lbpqe1ZV7u77Pe7mPg&siteid=MTUxOTg4MDMwNV80OTM5NTdfNjE2MTQwNDMz&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D


----------



## Judy M

I have Windows 10 - no problem ads, in fact most of the time I had no ads at all. Did anyone using Windows 10 get those ads?

I also use Norton antivirus.


----------



## Nanny White

Hi Admin, just FYI I'm in the UK, generally on my Windows 10 laptop, sometimes an Android device, never had a Pop-Up, is anyone in the UK getting them?


----------



## Altice

jvallas said:


> It's been mentioned hundreds of times already.


Yes, but people don't seem to see it.


----------



## flightpath

Just got on and still happening, but now it’s coming from “giftaholic.top.”


----------



## nurseamy

Thank you so much. I did a post asking about the pop up problem when I first joined. I got no comments explaining what it was.
Just put in pop ups on search and see how many having trouble with it. Thank you for taking the time to contact Amazon.


----------



## laurelarts

Judy M said:


> I have Windows 10 - no problem ads, in fact most of the time I had no ads at all. Did anyone using Windows 10 get those ads?
> 
> I also use Norton antivirus.


I have windows 10, no problem ads, but I also have AdBlock Plus.


----------



## betsy10904

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


Same here. 3/1/18


----------



## CAQ

flightpath said:


> Just got on and still happening, but now it's coming from "giftaholic.top."


They are coming from the same person/scam organization. They all start the same, pretty much, "something.top" and they all end with "%7Bsitedomain%7D"

People and companies would probably do better if time and effort spent was spent on an honest living instead of scamming people.

Between Knitting Paradise's people and Amazon's, hopefully they will be caught. Just keep hitting the backup arrow to make the screen refresh. If I block popups, a lot of sites won't load. I will have to see if this one will.

caq


----------



## cbjllinda

I keep getting the amazon adds and my provider is internet explorer thank you.


----------



## Kristine W

http://ocardcassette.top
I am on an iPhone 10, version 11.2.6

I get the Amazon ads frequently, and I just installed AdBlock.


----------



## CamC

I'm using the latest IOS on my iPad. Also Safari. No ad blockers as we have a VPN. The Amazon popups are still getting through. 

I hope you'll be able to cure this soon or I'm just going to leave, it's too much trouble to bother with. 

Thanks.


----------



## MissyT05

I use a lap top and have never had pop-ups. I routinely get ads but just ignore them as I scroll down a page.


----------



## Susanrph

I have an iPhone with IOS 11.2.5. It’s popping up today.


----------



## CamC

This thing is not something you can ignore, and you can't scroll past it. It stops everything on the page you meant to go to. I use my back button vs clicking on the little box in the ad. Sometimes that gets rid of it and sometimes it comes up several times in a row when I go back to the page. It's only happening on KP and not any other web pages so it's pretty obvious KP has something wrong in its software innards. 

I doubt very much it's Amazon although it says it is; Amazon is so big it doesn't need to advertise, and rhey sure don't want to annoy people and lose business. I suspect it's malware and will try to infect your computer secretly. Most of that doesn't happen with Apple products (infection) but it's still super-annoying. (I have a Mac and an iPad and an iPhone.)

The lack of a moderator all this time is showing, with this sort of thing happening. If someone had been doing the job they would have caught it and dealt with it immediately.


----------



## MaryIlliois

I'm getting the 'Amazon' pop up on iPad iOS 11.1. I can avoid it by turning off JavaScript under Safari/advanced, but then I can't access any links. This is the sender:

http://rewardpartofthebrain.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=6ur9RWcqeRsCv_ydYG0F9T-qVOrTuLg3H9K_v2Wn9XzsQ7jhsDio7uFzY06Jayy5O6pDRMyS4BphkAaaewzzAmRPF9bQJ_TTaFfco0NmAEGIUEgY6waGeBI195kRrG-03IQEAMg5qmKP-M3ZUHub8MF7aUAQYKplN7zUF1A7WFUr_jXKssjOjnyDOWL65XIUnnHYTsE7nOV-KSHeAGSA8FzJO8zy0KJwnafaL2CrHFpwvhzjRnX8X6upYMNRyn-wxoNQp38BLHZKb2-6-M616F3u9QCbfCyKq9NulDRCGwE&siteid=MTUxOTkyNDU4OF8zNjA3Mjk0XzYxMTE5Njk1Mg&sitedomain=http://contractortalk.com


----------



## WestieMom2

Thank you! I am getting pretty much all of the above shown pop-ups .

I use Ipad running ios 10.3.3 and
Iphone running 11.2.6

Do not get these on PC running Windows 10

Anything you could do to help the situation would be terrific. Thanks again


----------



## CAQ

CamC said:


> I doubt very much it's Amazon although it says it is.


As I stated in my first post from yesterday, it is not Amazon. That has been confirmed. I had an hour + long chat session with them about it when I let them know. They are also looking into it with their resources, too.

Very annoying, and I am sure the KP web people are using the info we have provided to try to stop it. Unfortunately, these scammers tweek their web address ever so slightly many times.

caq


----------



## bkg

Here is what I see ...Congratulations!

Amazon.com User!

You've been selected for a chance to get the $1000 Amazon Gift Card, Apple iPhone X 256G or Samsung Galaxy S8!

Please click OK to claim your reward before it expires!

I got it opening your link. I am on an ipad. When I X out of it, it still goes to a survey. I have to close KP and start again, but it can happen multiple times. That’s when I give up and send it all to the trash.????


----------



## StellasKnits

Sue721 said:


> Interesting that after the first post by 'Admin' no other response had occurred.
> 
> I have the following questions for 'Admin':
> 1. Please explain where you have been since December 2017?
> 2. What plan do you have to correct the challenges we've had during your 3 month absence will be corrected?
> 3. What assurance can you give us that you will continue to service this message board?


Some darn fine questions here Sue. My participation in the forum has dropped off significantly since I realized that no one was manning the ship (as it were). In fact, in this thread alone, there was the one initial post and whammo! Gone again. It's been extremely frustrating.


----------



## LynneC

Having the same problem here in WV. The pop up is coming to my iPad mini 2 via Frontier Communications network.


----------



## laurelarts

StellasKnits said:


> Some darn fine questions here Sue. My participation in the forum has dropped off significantly since I realized that no one was manning the ship (as it were). In fact, in this thread alone, there was the one initial post and whammo! Gone again. It's been extremely frustrating.


Here I go assuming again. I thought maybe Admin had popped into another thread and informed us of what was going on. I assumed I missed it. So is this the only mention?


----------



## peggywolff408

I just got this one. I opened it, maybe that will help some?


----------



## jberg

Just welcome back, Admin! Boy, have you been missed!!

I just did Ad Blocker on my Mac and am not getting the ads anymore. Thank goodness. 

Again, welcome back. Now stay put! jberg


----------



## pattern piggie

I did the Ad Block, too. Got no pop ups today. Love it! I could read all of KP without having to page back every few seconds. Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## Nannymar

I’m posting this on Rav because I can’t even post without interruption on k.p. The redirect takes me to amazon if I click ok. I’m on an apple product iOS 11.2.6. I love k.p. as do most in this group and hate to see what’s been going on since the turn f the year! Hopefully, all will return to its old comfy self!


----------



## grandmother15

I still get the pop up on my ipad. I quite looking at knitting paradise. I can't seem to get past the popups


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Altice said:


> He was posting porn, someone said child porn but I wasn't going to look at it long enough to know.
> 
> What would you do if you owned a website or blog and a person started posting lewd comments, porn and sent a lewd titled pm to one of your members?


How about delete the account? Those accounts still exist and so do all of the posts made by those accounts, so NOTHING was done.


----------



## jvallas

CamC said:


> ...The lack of a moderator all this time is showing, with this sort of thing happening. If someone had been doing the job they would have caught it and dealt with it immediately.


While I've gotten a "Lord of the Flies" feeling lately, in fairness I need to say Admin has corrected that Amazon, etc. problem many times in the past. Then the malware evolves and comes back. I've had PMs back and forth with Admin detailing what's on my screen (again, more than once) & then have seen results.


----------



## Altice

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> How about delete the account? Those accounts still exist and so do all of the posts made by those accounts, so NOTHING was done.


Yeah. I know. And Admin has not read my PM's either.


----------



## Kjnat

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


I am experiencing the same. Love this site. Hate these pop ups


----------



## jberg

Kjnat said:


> I am experiencing the same. Love this site. Hate these pop ups


Don't know if you can do this but I have a Mac PC and just the other day did the Ad Blocker and I have no more ads or pop ups on the site. jberg


----------



## Annette1166

Thank You for looking into this!


----------



## DebHow78

Yesterday I couldn't access at all on my iPad. The screen shot below kept popping up.

I can only use my desktop computer if I want to stay on KP longer than a few seconds and that isn't always possible. I hope you can fix this!


----------



## deenashoemaker

DebHow78 said:


> Yesterday I couldn't access at all on my iPad. The screen shot below kept popping up.
> 
> I can only use my desktop computer if I want to stay on KP longer than a few seconds and that isn't always possible. I hope you can fix this!


Didn't you down load Adblock? It works.


----------



## JoRae

Again and many times since I sent last. Please fix this. Using iPad Pro safari. Have ad blocker.


----------



## MaggieBelize

Okay, here's my weird thing: I use KP on my desktop PC / Windows with Chrome, on my iPad iOS with Chrome and Safari, and my Android phone with Chrome. And I have never, ever seen one of those pop ups. Never, not once. 

I do have AdBlock on my PC, but nothing on the others. My ISP is CenturyLink DSL, if that makes a difference?


----------



## IzzieBean

I am also getting these notices over and over. I am on an IPad 11.2.6 updated recently.


----------



## 104439

Thank you for working on this. I personally haven't encountered it, but for those who have, hang in there. Mr/Ms Admin is working on your behalf.


----------



## farrieremily

Updated my phone and got the first pop up ad Iâve had in a while. 
iOS 11.2.6
Sorry, didn’t get actual address.


----------



## MarilynKnits

I have been fortunate enough not to get these.

Has anybody contacted the real Amazon through their web site to report these invasions of your devices? Could it be something Amazon needs to monitor and attack, as it is undermining the viability of Amazon? Just a thought.


farrieremily said:


> Updated my phone and got the first pop up ad Iâve had in a while.
> iOS 11.2.6
> Sorry, didn't get actual address.


----------



## farrieremily

http://ecardschristmas.club/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=Ge216Gt-bISiFBSn-2A2FK2mOYXi1pLz376SVeeryRKHSqTOT6QOAHVLuGgVD09E4HgT1jnPxcSxRDIFjf9g7d3xTV3b1pL0GQRsMTxiAXuqWn7pEkZgi4pb8Ca9Z23jIiljKNgXwV8ul4UmuhRlX8v2mdsXanm5beofwhz_vGoEKNbjVfFBo4s43fp52YPXjMFgT5HkxFCek848XHOqwqjTFioRPh1RmKNQpsVhMC3_LKs7znviKigYt88p0akHGOtiMOaZnhEq6MGPd88uow&siteid=MTUyMDAzMTI1NF83NDUzMDQ1XzU4OTU1MjIyMA&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

Got the address. Can only be on about a minute before it pops in


----------



## flightpath

Am now getting them with a “.club” ending as well as “.top”. Still an IPhone 6 with latest update. Just checked Safari settings and adblocker is on. It is JUST this site! Only thing that has ever stopped these is Admin fixing it after reporting. Clearing cache hasn’t done it. So sick of this.


----------



## joand

Erewards southwest Club was the heading. I’m on my iPad version 11.2.1


----------



## grammyx10

I am using iOS 11.2.6 on my iPad. I am getting popups on just about every site. It is so annoying. I can’t even enjoy kp any more. I have sent so many messages to admin that it isn’t even funny any more


----------



## joand

I was advised by another KP member to try the Never Ads app. It seems to be doing the trick! Very easy to set up.


----------



## Catlady45

Nanny White said:


> Hi Admin, just FYI I'm in the UK, generally on my Windows 10 laptop, sometimes an Android device, never had a Pop-Up, is anyone in the UK getting them?


I'm from the UK and I'm not getting them either. I use Ipad's and an iMac.


----------



## Catlady45

Sue721 said:


> Interesting that after the first post by 'Admin' no other response had occurred.
> 
> I have the following questions for 'Admin':
> 1. Please explain where you have been since December 2017?
> 2. What plan do you have to correct the challenges we've had during your 3 month absence will be corrected?
> 3. What assurance can you give us that you will continue to service this message board?


It would be nice to have these answered.


----------



## dana768

How do you “Adblock”?


----------



## deenashoemaker

dana768 said:


> How do you "Adblock"?


Download it from whatever app store you normally use for apps. It's different on different devices.


----------



## dragonfly7673

iPad, iOS 11.2.6


----------



## MiamiKnitter

dragonfly7673 said:


> iPad, iOS 11.2.6


That's the same ad I got. Past tense. I downloaded 3 (count 'em) different blockers, activated them - and it has worked. They are all free at the App store. I used Adblocker and, of course, I've forgotten the other two. I think Adblocker would have worked alone if I had only activated it. Sigh. But something is working for me right now. No ads have popped up.


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Got em - use Magic Lasso and NeverAds - the other two. Sorry about this!


----------



## tooliejane

I used an Adblocker and managed to get totally out of the loop and no longer receive email daily 
How can I reinstate or reinstall. 
I’m using iPad and iPhone


----------



## grammyx10

I downloaded Adblock and NeverAds. Nothing has stopped them


----------



## joand

I’m using an iPad. I downloaded NeverAds Ad Blocker from the App Store. Free, easy and it works!


----------



## dkmoreau

Thank you, Admin! I have been on KP this morning for a good long read with no pop-up ads. So nice to be able to enjoy KP again without the aggravation. Thank you for all you do in the background to keep this a smoothly running site.


----------



## laurelarts

dkmoreau said:


> Thank you, Admin! I have been on KP this morning for a good long read with no pop-up ads. So nice to be able to enjoy KP again without the aggravation. Thank you for all you do in the background to keep this a smoothly running site.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Idledale

which ad blockers are you using. I have seen Ad-blocker but it has two different aps and since I am not that techy I just would like some advice on free apps.


----------



## Idledale

I have also seen on my game sites. I just can't figure out how to tell them of this issue too.


----------



## bkg

No Amazon redirect tonight. Thank you so very much for fixing it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

tooliejane said:


> I used an Adblocker and managed to get totally out of the loop and no longer receive email daily
> How can I reinstate or reinstall.
> I'm using iPad and iPhone


Go to your profile and add or subtract the sections you want to review and other items plus set up receipt of daily digest.


----------



## dragonfly7673

Last March I mentioned using AdBlocker browser app and it worked great... but then the Admin sent me a PM asking me not to promote any AdBlockers. Of course that was a year ago and I'm not even sure if Admin is the same person now...


----------



## deenashoemaker

I know Adblock blocks some of the sites advertising. But where was Admin.? I needed my deviced fixed.


----------



## jvallas

dragonfly7673 said:


> Last March I mentioned using AdBlocker browser app and it worked great... but then the Admin sent me a PM asking me not to promote any AdBlockers. Of course that was a year ago and I'm not even sure if Admin is the same person now...


I kinda think it became "all bets are off" when the problem became insane and there was no admin to help out.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

jvallas said:


> I kinda think it became "all bets are off" when the problem became insane and there was no admin to help out.


I agree. After I sent another screen shot plus the url address last December and I still got them. I couldn't read much and responding to anything was very difficult I took it upon myself to use an Adblock and change browsers to read KP. If it can get fixed and stay fixed I'll gladly go back to no ad block but we shouldn't have to wrestle with the redirects all the time.


----------



## mrscharger

Today, I didn’t have one pop-up! Thank you administration (and whoever else may have helped). The first time in a long time.


----------



## HandyFamily

Just to say I never, ever had any pop-ups from KP. Not sure if it has to do with my location, platform (kubuntu) or settings of browsers - but really, never got that, on any of my computers (it's not just a one, and not even just one provider), and not on any of the browsers (firefox, reconq,... probably there were others, can't say for sure).


----------



## dragonfly7673

HandyFamily said:


> Just to say I never, ever had any pop-ups from KP. Not sure if it has to do with my location, platform (kubuntu) or settings of browsers - but really, never got that, on any of my computers (it's not just a one, and not even just one provider), and not on any of the browsers (firefox, reconq,... probably there were others, can't say for sure).


It seems like it happens much more frequently on mobile devices. I never have it happen on my computer but it happens all the time on my phone and tablet.


----------



## cherylthompson

dragonfly7673 said:


> Last March I mentioned using AdBlocker browser app and it worked great... but then the Admin sent me a PM asking me not to promote any AdBlockers. Of course that was a year ago and I'm not even sure if Admin is the same person now...


Same here....but it seems all of the broken "rules" aren't being addressed either.


----------



## gardenlady4012

Today’s fake ad pop up is headed “icardioclub”. This is on my iPhone running on 11.2.6
Haven’t seen it on my iPad yet.


----------



## MissNettie

I am not sure what a redirect is. All I know is that I am getting a picture of two little girls that says " love has no labels". it appears in the middle of a post, or at the end, or between posts and is is there over and over and over. Not all that big a problem, just a little irritation. I have no idea what they are advertising. No product is mentioned. There are occasionally other ads, but they are brief and do not repeat. I am on an old HP laptop. MN


----------



## mary katherine

I was told to report all the pop-up ads that I am getting. There seems to be one after every post. Please see if you can remove these. I am now getting tons of spam in my email thanks to them. 
P.S. Glad you are back.


----------



## betsy10904

iPhone 11.4.2. You got rid of amazon message, but now it’s back. Thank you for all the work you’re doing.


----------



## farrieremily

http://icardonline.club/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=jWSQNLFyUSffzPm4FunkssnC3AHklLl-MP6W0kjrqogi_AQg30fCK0EPw1BZsUgtCTzlikQPhqzEoNIUuzeBYVYVNnTIJeL3MYSYdcNnXQgMWuT9eFhruCTNNLmFlolPQXlEsv01I9E2Rid5WkBzaCP6-Jxh0AuOq_kld3uAEZOpGI1D6HBwGV7M__y_HIl2ANn76HsZ4BXWXVjytJ-wcFCr3aYEWjutSBEOQCssmlv6o_feAbzSYLPcjPYeg4dYkIjBI4WSm7ritEEIjLuOCXx4vnROkypwP2ORUyiXocc&siteid=MTUyMDY1MjE1Ml8yMTY2NzUxXzIxMDgxMjIyMTg&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

Not cert How much of that you meed but it went away for a week and restarted a minute ago for me

Iphone ios 11.2.6


----------



## Margaretishbel

you have a post that needs deleting immediately. the person gives an email address and buy passports in heading. post seen twice so far


----------



## mgayles

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


All is the same for me. Thanks for looking to correct this!


----------



## desireeross

I’m grateful to report back that I’ve not had a pop up in a week


----------



## crafterwantabe

I have had these pop ups for about a week. But, today they are back. I have a I pad mini and I phone 7.


----------



## bokemom

crafterwantabe said:


> I have had these pop ups for about a week. But, today they are back. I have a I pad mini and I phone 7.


They're back on mine too.


----------



## gawatoc

Admin, 
Attached is the pop up I am receiving on my IOS 11.2.6


----------



## gawatoc

Admin here is another one I just received on my IOS 11.2.6. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Busy girl

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Another one. Pops up every time. I'm on an iPad.


----------



## iDesign

Re: mobile redirects. Using iPad IOS 11.2.6. Internet Provider-Century link. Redirect to “giftideasforcoworkers.club”. Thanks for your help in fixing this.


----------



## flightpath

I had about 3 days of relief and then the redirects came back with a vengeance. See my previous posts. Nothing has changed Still just this site, still “club” or “card” endings. Lucky to post this. Has vastly reduced my time on KP. I Know Admin can fix this, but someone has to be minding the store. One reason we put up with the regular ads. This isn’t an ad. Not sure what to call it except the intent is evil.


----------



## ladybugdaydreams

I haven't had any in a long time but got this one today: http://icardgiftcard.club/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=ulVT7J5QVj9iV8umP0iztAqbOYUhdIfb0ZxhXbsXoUJ-QlM8xROtJGCUhqKidMCcATzSFzdApi9tDUWXXlNFTOWzE2QE4AnlOtb3suVOSeYx68z1N1SXvcfPQBq_5V118JXkFLVVEcXgn8uY8g9QouPmuAHbHfJ3IAdbnRlgeolP3YBcCdvxKMIvuK413DZN-xZB4fx745ITx_nvunxykDB8o4q2qvvJkHOVeFTG7YJCNERsJEUwFxQYdKcYqEEJzBj1UWKiO5DXUqJdbvmkfRexQiXGdhyr_xviEn33OTk&siteid=MTUyMDcyODE0Ml85OTQwNjRfNDM0MjUxNzEz&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

I'm using an iPhone 7 running iOS 11.2.6, and that's trhe most recent version available.


----------



## Busy girl

Iâm using an iPad and Safari


----------



## dannyjack

I will keep track.


----------



## farrieremily

http://cardinvitations.club/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=ucL7mjW6TEBsj0n5VYecqpm0R-qku94HWvoCF21J3plfkok9ZRRL2av2qZsf5Ppx_A7pxAK_r5PRTGRytj_qlOWgGNHXjzmOqrscoOE93ajmjflkoE_eh_j91A_OaZQg7Mi0TDz017hGFUFFAE1eylL--sesVGuNw-u-rr6gMNRYpVq1bA9GUB4-ymIhS9TL9i1UvO1Vztao6qW-PxfFvvOVjVr5kb1LVUi1deWdRqVnI2Wyemd0rJ6CnSbekjsSAT6ntvpL6yNIbXP1NtH82D6jF77eeuPjXsZgPFQN8ag&siteid=MTUyMDgwMzI0MF8xNDAwNDM1N18yODIxMTc4MTA&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D


----------



## CindyAM

I get the Amazon pop ups on my iPad and iPhone to the point that I just give up trying to read or post. I have done the latest update on both and for a few days things were fine—-then they started again as bad as ever.


----------



## mbostono

I used to get these too, but I activating the ad blocker on my iPad (per someone's advice on here; thanks, someone) I don't get them anymore (knock on wood).


----------



## deblh

I am also getting the Amazon redirects


----------



## Nanxy

I started getting this in the last two days.


----------



## farrieremily

http://icardib.club/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=lMcgKjHxjjHRqh9tNFYaieVbuW6SNFf49VRowNsRBcXCMq32CrZuxujU1exfCZq2CXf20QepNwaXJCRXhRPuQZTS4bGqr4dZpNYC_-5BTfudJbpeMVFGNrSxrgNacqCYimu5ug0ebJfRym_b3sOSoRZuP9DCBHspuhz8J_sZ4KM6qpS-1kOD-0Mmx_G85-AUDWM35c24wtuVzRmBqL8cch6fGdIj9AvIBn0YrMoVeElmQlOKA08caRxEIaZT0Edi706mBXLxtamMseecv1wUtEjsj1-bIVFgDYxUDVqSO7Y&siteid=MTUyMDkzNTcxMV8xMTk1NjA1XzQ5OTgwNDUyNg&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

iOS 11.2.6


----------



## bokemom

It will be good for a day or so, then it's back with a vengeance.


----------



## CAQ

I already posted info here about getting it on this site, but now I am getting it elsewhere. I wish I knew a higher internet governing place to report it , not that it would be read given the volume of emails they probably receive, but you never know. It is more than an annoyance.


----------



## MNknitwhit

Here is another one. 

I am on an iPhone 7sPlus iOS 11


----------



## jsrnazvile

I too am on an iPhone 6s and have been getting the pop up literally every time I open a new topic and scroll down to read. It’s the exact same message that was posted earlier. When I get the message I have to close out the page and reopen it and try to reread the posts. Sometimes it works other times it doesn’t. 

I’m so sorry you’re having this problem. I hope you get it resolved sooner than later .


----------



## grammye

Just started happening again. Here's the link. http://rewardjartemplate.club/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=Dfom42BzM82MggKt2_KKsIntdR44-onksn4_fRGJt8t8f_Eu_r3Hw5tbo8NOcjpNUxA_gjGsVgXLjxkblcYmmFVrwhr4m7gcOb64lshIgGiElQfGqoFpAxpEp9tTtbtGnWvRxJh1yRoDeuxwo7-XZpjDK2MqzZND2WTzOaSJDyVYkZRla_W-UyOJx0nymqNuTVtmZPA1pzdV4gKD9vEGK8F05eRzR3z2gTAjFr7wgvLxw79YfHKKm9wP3-YJLqajTTdEYdEKKmOUGG4EK-bCr_0ZB2MnWtfZQjYYVbvdTBk&siteid=MTUyMDk0ODMwMl8zOTcwNjAzXzE5MDQ2MTUxMDI&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

I'm using an iPad Pro OS 11.2.6

Thanks Admin!


----------



## farrieremily

http://rewardjeans.club/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=8zJY2b6tNVraUgC2aBcMzTHOE1t5m2bMkc2ZHRSjZdhjOzX1nuL8eNq2Bxad43xPScB9m__FIaK4x5PULA8f26usGVDFitmcA65ci94VfgLA1HWceZb2dw0hKC10_nC3cBGwl8bb2NToUj8u9siWygV8BuhJgCoi-VOkWvF3dNIrPAXeXk5M_gkOoxYdzsxnF_j3uU2H0vGhrn5RlALqNTaTKXulgZGw41mAxFUg2beTna-1ZjB8d0ejWPkD-f4C9DlaFYIwCzRamZJ4BiWRbqmijSLXxQ2TnWWk8tmzYYM&siteid=MTUyMDk1NTA4M181Mjc0OTgwXzgxOTA4ODcxNg&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

It's a new one. Took longer to show up
11.2.6 iOS


----------



## CAQ

They are actually from the same place, I believe. They keep changing just a little bit of their address. A lot of it is pretty similar. I have gotten that one, and some that start with other text. They all end the same and a lot in the middle is similar. These people seem to have multiple domains and they rotate, just a guess. Not a computer guru, here. Just been checking and getting info. 

Such a pain. Pops up on other websites, too. Ran into it twice yesterday.

Cynthia


----------



## Littlewoman721

I am using an iPad with version iOS 11.2.6
Mobile redirect address - rewardjohnjacobniles.club
Thx


----------



## farrieremily

http://rewardinthebible.club/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=FUihBnkBjr4SSBDHBzk4MFwD7_8t-CdqptXs_MtTWX9jIXxfK31KJk5Eg5Luhxpwvu0i7ANpy_mvqbWAPPZOOZwhcn_P1dBgW0jHaavYnAxx-CR-hA6z-P7m5ptQy_S0FePJo1raNh1zy963g-3wfNR6eFwu5ara4DTwrmAawThukdjQ1LqecXVdRXnIKiJ_6gqYNUoRypqC2JlK1Q7ufkUEneLliuvZ2Hzyw7vABt9GzyQjEoPmTAnbPwSUn5gc4aOSvUcwz_HWd0Mkf-ipPYH4P3NPwC0zkE7SIQhjEBU&siteid=MTUyMDk4NzAxMF8xNDE2OTAzOF85NDc0Mjk1Nw&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

New one again 
iOS 11.2.6


----------



## prico48

I am using an iPhone 6 IOS version 11.2.6 which redirects me to rewardinheaven.club.


----------



## farrieremily

http://giftsofanxiety.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=9ZpY8bznzQUqYGWyTkmf9NQJ9ajnSFdyG6nWPwnhpm53I0zXlIE6cgWAHg48Cb9RD0g02N9IteQoyng-8M1_BoRKUn1NqbjxfcxjLGjMUdHakgnDkmNcezKL-7v_Q4WUPUGI68LUfDsKgPnz7GghsZFL09VKXkfQVZeYyOksumhg5g5jMnC1jjQACtPwQdOrelCeHcp_E0JSgM5t65R7nLMbJi4ZfIgYvdzAmwD4Vw1uQmMttTZ4ihhaIx9pk09tvC3zA_GzwYMtveoun3uIBik8J5IdUHt4BqBnxyQrkrM&siteid=MTUyMTAyMjg2OV8yMzYzMTk4N182NDgzNzA5MzI&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D


----------



## MzBarnz

I haven't used my iPhone to read KP, until yesterday and this is exactly what I got, too. I had to close it out 3 times when I finally gave up and just waited until I could use my Mac this morning. No problems with that.


Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


----------



## crafterwantabe

It has started again.


----------



## JeannaKarl

I have the following ads popping up within seconds of opening KP. The first one can be closed but opens the second ad which cannot be closed. I was using Safari and switched to Chrome. That helped for a very short time. I am back to using Safari, and the problem persists. I am using the latest version of the regular iPad with IOS 11.2.6. I also use an Air which is running on 10.2.2. That has the same problem on KP with the ads. Thank you for looking into this and I wish you success in resolving this issue.


----------



## farrieremily

http://giftsoflove.top/us_amazon_amazon500/index.html?voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=qjwBlbmC9AJaT5FmJjaw7NwmnThGuh1b1j6Vvpzt2wxIrqEMUCIOU4pW351SYA4zDPV1naqTjTjB0RgDZ4U6nlwuGmqiSJF_JjYT_trJCQNAH3bdgZwidVF5AiETjZPvMWj0RQvihZV6dcLcMnUFfTHskLJlL-jLoi6ZfaF94KgxhK3V97_3592TmbEXU46ekvp5cxLvqRdW4bAF9XVek3ihYso2nJwrckVt2fm4-nmOCsBe33nQiDEIIfw1DXr_JtB4SuaPkizFvGoNE0nKlWRn-cQo6_X8Yk8D4Z9SqSSZIyTXB7hyiGgnJxm7wh15&siteid=MTUyMTAzNjg4Nl8yNjc4ODUxOF8xNDk2MDMwODQ0&sitedomain=%7Bsitedomain%7D

I can say that if I post an address here I don't see it again. If I ignore it the same one seems to come up repeatedly. It is stopping me from using the site though. 
iOS 11.2.6


----------



## taznwinston

crafterwantabe said:


> I have had these pop ups for about a week. But, today they are back. I have a I pad mini and I phone 7.


Exactly what I've been getting also. They were gone for a few days but came back yesterday for me. This morning they're back with a vengeance! Every 7-10 seconds I have to clear the screen. Finally gave up about an hour ago and put down KP. I'll see what happens from here as to whether I stay on today or not.


----------



## Granny41

Look and see who just happens to be logged on to KP at the moment:
Hi stranger

Total number of users: 184296
Total number of posts: 11989855
Posts in the last 7 days: 33788
Posts in the last 24 hours: 4459
Top 5 users in the last 24 hours: Nanamel14(105) run4fittness(58) BrattyPatty(39) GrumpyGramma(37) Glengirl(36) 

Users currently on the forum (334): Admin


----------



## taznwinston

Update: I use an iPhone for KP viewing and was considering no longer watching KP this morning due to the incessant ads. I went to the App Store on my phone and downloaded Ad Block Plus. It’s free, instant and easy. That was around 10-40 this morning. I’ve been browsing since then and not a one! Shhhhh lol. I hope this helps others.


----------



## Granny41

taznwinston said:


> Update: I use an iPhone for KP viewing and was considering no longer watching KP this morning due to the incessant ads. I went to the App Store on my phone and downloaded Ad Block Plus. It's free, instant and easy. That was around 10-40 this morning. I've been browsing since then and not a one! Shhhhh lol. I hope this helps others.


There are eight ads on this page but you and I are not seeing them. Thank you Ad Block Plus.
Since downloading Ad Block about a month ago I have been spared from 91,935 ads.


----------



## historiclady

Carrier AT&T, lphone 5s, 11.2.6,


----------



## taznwinston

Granny41 said:


> There are eight ads on this page but you and I are not seeing them. Thank you Ad Block Plus.
> Since downloading Ad Block about a month ago I have been spared from 91,935 ads.


Amen ????????. I hope others take advantage of this app and experience some reprieve.


----------



## JoRae

Sent pm. Have been pop up free almost a week. This is popping up again the last 2 days. 
I use an iPad Pro and Safari.


----------



## Magna84

What about clickbait? Should we be reporting them. Will admin do something to stop them? Thanks for your help, we appreciate it!


----------



## crafterwantabe

More pop ups from amazon. They go away for a day then they are back.


----------



## Hurricane

Iâm using an iPad air with the latest iOS loaded keep getting those mobile redirects


----------



## JoRae

Iâve been fairly pop up free for a week or so. Here it is again today and very persistent. Thanks you. I use iPad Pro and safari.


----------



## JlsH

Using iPad Pro iOS 11.2.6

I can’t use your site because of this pop-up occurring constantly. It is the only site I get a pop-up on, and I use my iPad exclusively for all my work.


----------



## betsy10904

It’s baaack!


----------



## Julianna P

I’ve been getting this every time I check in to KP for the last week or longer


----------



## CindyAM

I have had 7 (yes, 7) just trying to write this note! I am giving up on KP for a few days. Can’t read anything anyway for those blasted ads popping up and kicking me off.


----------



## Magna84

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Hers a KP member posting links to Amazon

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531463-1.html


----------



## DollieD

No problems!
Thank you!


----------



## krestiekrew

Admin, I'm getting slammed with this again, a screenshot is the best I could do


----------



## krestiekrew

Again, got the address this time

http://walmartonline.shop/lp/4667a499-63c3-4984-bd4d-ed62fbef01e5/?parm3=false&brand=Samsung&pid=107&city=&parm5=0&isp=Wireless+Data+Service+Provider+Corporation&parm4=Infinity&country=United+States&ip=166.182.85.50&os=Android&model=SM-G955U&parm1=0.33&uid=2&aclid=&parm2=320x50&fid=2639&clk=217653571&cid=523&language=en&code=US#T

Screenshot


----------



## K2P2 knitter

I just started receiving the Wal-Mart gift card pop-ups again today. They were gone for a brief time but are back with a vengeance this morning.


----------



## krestiekrew

Another, address line showing in picture


----------



## K2P2 knitter

krestiekrew said:


> Another, address line showing in picture


Thank you for posting this. I am also getting this redirect today. Along with the Walmart redirect. Very frustrating!


----------



## krestiekrew

Ok, getting really bad, got both at same time, screen shots below addresses.

http://v2k.win/lp/96d1bcba-a080-4faf-870c-53d287146d84/?fid=2780&parm1=320x50&aclid=&model=SM-G955U&country=United+States&parm3=-1.10308837890625&parm4=8.874984741210938&clk=225316019&cid=555&city=&brand=Samsung&isp=Wireless+Data+Service+Provider+Corporation&pid=203&uid=3&code=US&os=Android&parm5=4.1204376220703125&parm2=11.892333984375&ip=166.182.80.54&language=en#

And
http://v2k.win/lp/96918ec2-75bf-4c59-b1f5-2a9a3c12c97a/?fid=2781&parm1=320x50&aclid=&model=&country=United+States&parm3=-1.10308837890625&parm4=8.874984741210938&clk=225316019&cid=555&city=&brand=Samsung&isp=Wireless+Data+Service+Provider+Corporation&pid=199&uid=3&code=US&os=Android&parm5=4.1204376220703125&parm2=11.892333984375&ip=166.182.80.54&language=en#T


----------



## K2P2 knitter

I have pretty much had it with KP! This is the ONLY site I get these pop-ups! See you when admin gets this corrected!


----------



## KroSha

K2P2 knitter said:


> I have pretty much had it with KP! This is the ONLY site I get these pop-ups! See you when admin gets this corrected!


My guess is that this continues because some systems are able to sense that there isn't an effective KP admin blocking these url's...

Feedback loops are incredibly easy for hackers and phishers to implement within malware or viruses, and you can't even tell that they have infected your device.

*99.9% of the time, they can't affect you if you don't open them or click ANYTHING WITHIN them in the first place !!!!!*
___________


----------



## karenh

I am using iPhone 8, with ios 11.2.6
Heres a sample of the pop up.


----------



## sritchie171

Getting these same things again. And a new one now from you Tube! I'm trying to remember how to attach screenshots!


----------



## sritchie171

sritchie171 said:


> Getting these same things again. And a new one now from you Tube! I'm trying to remember how to attach screenshots!


Now I remember! I don't know addresses because I never click on any of these!


----------



## K2P2 knitter

sritchie171 said:


> Now I remember! I don't know addresses because I never click on any of these!


I am getting those also. Very frustrating!

Admin do something or I am moving on to another website. This is ridiculous!


----------



## Altice

K2P2 knitter said:


> I have pretty much had it with KP! This is the ONLY site I get these pop-ups! See you when admin gets this corrected!


I just went on my tablet and got one of these ads and I never use it for KP
.


----------



## Altice

K2P2 knitter said:


> I am getting those also. Very frustrating!
> 
> Admin do something or I am moving on to another website. This is ridiculous!


Download an Ad Blocker program from your App Store.


----------



## countryknitwit

I have been getting both the Wal-Mart gift card and You Tube one ever time on this site; no where else. I use Samsung phone and chrome.


----------



## sritchie171

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


I am on a Samsung j7. Not sure of version. This is what I've received this morning.


----------



## sritchie171

sritchie171 said:


> I am on a Samsung j7. Not sure of version. This is what I've received this morning.


And these are what I just got now! And one of those Wal-Mart ones too, but I missed the screenshot


----------



## sritchie171

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


I didn't get to read one post without getting the YouTube thing and this bad gateway thing. Only happens here.


----------



## sritchie171

Has anyone heard an answer from admin about this?


----------



## K2P2 knitter

sritchie171 said:


> Has anyone heard an answer from admin about this?


Not lately. I think they are missing in action again. It seems like whom ever purchased this website doesn't give a darn about it. I am using it less and less lately soon to be not at all.


----------



## BlueBerry36

Glad your back and I am too


----------



## Thais Crochet

I am very happy!


----------



## sritchie171

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


WHEN WILL SOMETHING BE DONE ABOUT THESE AND WHEN WILL ADMIN RESPOND??


----------



## jvallas

sritchie171 said:


> WHEN WILL SOMETHING BE DONE ABOUT THESE AND WHEN WILL ADMIN RESPOND??


When


----------



## K2P2 knitter

jvallas said:


> When


That is about the size of it!!!!


----------



## KroSha

jvallas said:


> When (...pigs fly...)


Hahaha...

(This is a cast-iron flying piglet, but my dearest friend had one of these that was 14" high...)


----------



## PhoenixFire

KroSha said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> (This is a cast-iron flying piglet, but my dearest friend had one of these that was 14" high...)


cute lil piggie!


----------



## flightpath

Love it! Says it all. :sm09:


----------



## jvallas

KroSha said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> (This is a cast-iron flying piglet, but my dearest friend had one of these that was 14" high...)


awwww


----------



## KroSha

jvallas said:


> awwww


When she passed, I was supposed to get her 14" piggy, but the unfortunate way things happened, her family and I didn't have immediate access.

It's really okay - - in my situation these days, I don't need a 50 lb paperweight, but I've found a very small one that I will get for myself as a remembrance.
___________


----------



## Mevbb

???? love it.


----------



## KroSha

When we get these fake ads, obnoxious and unwanted pop ups, or whatever we want to call them, how many of you also hear a woman's voice screaming at you "CONGRATULATIONS !!!"

Sometimes I think if I hear that one more time, I'll go out of my mind !!!!!

It's worse than annoying when these pop-ups completely take over your device, and override the ability to even back out of them - - some of the time, I have to close the entire browser window to start over with whatever I had been working on - - such as being in the middle of a text for a post.
___________


----------



## K2P2 knitter

KroSha said:


> When we get these fake ads, obnoxious and unwanted pop ups, or whatever we want to call them, how many of you also hear a woman's voice screaming at you "CONGRATULATIONS !!!"
> 
> Sometimes I think if I hear that one more time, I'll go out of my mind !!!!!
> 
> It's worse than annoying when these pop-ups completely take over your device, and override the ability to even back out of them - - some of the time, I have to close the entire browser window to start over with whatever I had been working on - - such as being in the middle of a text for a post.
> ___________


I get them also and have to agree they are so annoying.


----------



## morningstar

Haven't had anything like that yet. Sounds terrible. We do get a lot of robo and scam phone calls but we don't answer our home phone anymore. If it is important, they'll leave us a message.


----------



## KroSha

*Yet ANOTHER screenshot to admin (whomever she or he is) - - this fake Walmart offer popped-up about an hour ago...

I use my Android exclusively and this ONLY happens in my Chrome browser when I'm accessing KP - - no other time.

I regularly get notations about pop-ups and ads being blocked, but not within KP - - MY blocking software is working but YOURS isn't.

SERIOUSLY - - this has gone on for so long and it's very clear that no one wants these. Why aren't you able to stop them ???*


----------



## flightpath

KroSha said:


> *Yet ANOTHER screenshot to admin (whomever she or he is) - - this fake Walmart offer popped-up about an hour ago...
> 
> I use my Android exclusively and this ONLY happens in my Chrome browser when I'm accessing KP - - no other time.
> 
> I regularly get notations about pop-ups and ads being blocked, but not within KP - - MY blocking software is working but YOURS isn't.
> 
> SERIOUSLY - - this has gone on for so long and it's very clear that no one wants these. Why aren't you able to stop them ???*


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KroSha

flightpath said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Now with this newest pop-up, I have posted here, as well as sent admin both a PM and an email.

It's beginning to feel futile to expect responses or action of any kind - - I don't know what we are expected to think when there is not even the courtesy of an explanation...
___________


----------



## morningstar

Whatever it is that is happening to the admin. of KP, I hope it's cleared up soon. There should be a way to block pop-ups no matter where you are online. It would shut down many scams.


----------



## KroSha

morningstar said:


> Whatever it is that is happening to the admin. of KP, I hope it's cleared up soon. There should be a way to block pop-ups no matter where you are online. It would shut down many scams.


I am online quite a bit of time, both through Wi-Fi and through 4G on my Android. The odd thing is that these pop-ups only occur in KP even though I use Chrome browser all day long. Sometimes you can't even finish a post before the pop-ups occur five or six times, and again the loud lady's voice with "CONGRATULATIONS !!!" Ay yi yi...
___________


----------



## katanamama

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


The ones I get are similar with a metallic voice loudly stating "congratulations". There is no way to get rid of it without closing everything.


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-534571-1.html online selling of drugs using our site.


----------



## Granny41

This is the owner's current address as of 03/2018.
1015 MAITLAND CENTER COMMONS BLVD.
SUITE 110
MAITLAND, FL 32751


----------



## sritchie171

K2P2 knitter said:


> I am getting those also. Very frustrating!
> 
> Admin do something or I am moving on to another website. This is ridiculous![/quote
> 
> What are the other websites? I only found 1. It was very hard to navigate thru. Can't remember what it was now


----------



## KroSha

sritchie171 said:


> What are the other websites? I only found 1. It was very hard to navigate thru. Can't remember what it was now


Probably Ravelry - - good for patterns & projects, but not to my liking for the type of posting we like to do here.
___________


----------



## CharleenR

You might want to try it again. Link to one such message group on Ravelry can be found in this message (the first one). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-525662-1.html


----------



## dragonflyspring

I hate the huge ad that pops up from QFC, covering the entire page is seems and immediately when I open each new subject trail. Ads are worse with Chrome.


----------



## dragonflyspring

I hate the huge ad that pops up from QFC, covering the entire page is seems and immediately when I open each new subject trail. Ads are worse with Chrome, but Internet Explorer constantly freezes.


----------



## imashelefrat

In addition, wake up. This site is going to crash into a cliff. People are posting to increase traffic to whoever pays them. The list increased daily.
A nut, would was not allowed to post here, came back under a new name or multiple names.
The nuts and the scum of the Earth multiply exponentially.
In the short run it works for you
The long run is another story.


----------



## sritchie171

WHERE IS ADMIN!!!??? JUST BEEN ON HERE 5 MIN. AND HAD 5 POPUPS!!! SAME ONES I HAVE BEEN GETTING!!! AND YES I KNOW IT'S IN ALL CAPS!!


----------



## katanamama

Good morning. Back to back ad redirects this morning from Walmart on my android phone.

I can't even read a posting without it popping up and hijacking my phone.

Thank you.


----------



## katanamama

Me again, I didn't even finish reading a KP post when the annoying phone hijacker with a You Tube ad took over my phone!


----------



## katanamama

Below is the url for yet another pop-up ad!

Note: Samsung
Annandale is a town in northern Virginia, located in Fairfax County
Cox communications is the internet provider.

http://samsung-2018-win.club/lp/104cf4ae-b9f4-42f8-95e2-ad13608ee9de/?parm2=0.7469911575317383&language=en&parm5=2.8347349166870117&fid=2780&brand=Generic_Android&parm4=8.65743350982666&model=5098S&clk=281224433&pid=225&parm1=UPHJ&uid=3&code=US&os=Android&city=Annandale&ip=2600%3A8806%3A2300%3A2580%3A398f%3Afc46%3A3b14%3Aeecc&parm3=-0.5937620401382446&aclid=&country=United+States&cid=555&isp=Cox+Communications#T


----------



## katanamama

Again. This time for Walmart

http://samsung-2018-win.club/lp/a2ef1808-dff0-4a13-a358-3eed1a1bdb20/?parm2=0.7469912171363831&language=en&parm5=2.0877439975738525&fid=2781&brand=Generic_Android&parm4=8.810662269592285&model=5098S&clk=281265933&pid=197&parm1=UPHJ&uid=3&code=US&os=Android&city=Annandale&ip=2600%3A8806%3A2300%3A2580%3A398f%3Afc46%3A3b14%3Aeecc&parm3=-0.4405331015586853&aclid=&country=United+States&cid=555&isp=Cox+Communications#T


----------



## sritchie171

You tube just now. IS ANYBODY HERE? CAN ANYONE HEAR US???


----------



## jvallas

sritchie171 said:


> You tube just now. IS ANYBODY HERE? CAN ANYONE HEAR US???


I'm not sure why Admin even posed the question, as there's apparently nothing being done about it. Maybe to give us a false impression that someone actually cared.

When people complain about Ravelry, I want them to investigate how totally responsive and innovative that small group of techs is for a community of *millions*. I get the feeling it's much more diverse in age as well, which I think provides a healthy mix of voices.


----------



## KroSha

jvallas said:


> I'm not sure why Admin even posed the question, as there's apparently nothing being done about it. Maybe to give us a false impression that someone actually cared.
> 
> When people complain about Ravelry, I want them to investigate how totally responsive and innovative that small group of techs is for a community of *millions*. I get the feeling it's much more diverse in age as well, which I think provides a healthy mix of voices.


Hi j - - I only wish that the format where different. Just not very comfortable navigation.
___________


----------



## jvallas

KroSha said:


> Hi j - - I only wish that the format where different. Just not very comfortable navigation.
> ___________


I know. I didn't mean to suggest I think it's perfect. They just pay a whole lot more attention to detail.


----------



## KroSha

jvallas said:


> I know. I didn't mean to suggest I think it's perfect. They just pay a whole lot more attention to detail.


I understand, dear j - - their admin seems to be excellent, I just wish that they had some balance between Administration and Technology. I don't think they were ever designed to be the same type of communication that KP enjoys.

However, with over 900 posts about purchasing illicit drugs without a prescription, I don't know how long it will be before KP comes under some kind of scrutiny by authorities...
___________


----------



## jvallas

KroSha said:


> ...over 900 posts about purchasing illicit drugs without a prescription...


Whoa! I did not know that!


----------



## Cyber Granny

It looks like kp is falling into disrepair. All because of the MIA Admin and certain idiots taking over.


----------



## Shannon123

jvallas said:


> I'm not sure why Admin even posed the question, as there's apparently nothing being done about it. Maybe to give us a false impression that someone actually cared.
> 
> When people complain about Ravelry, I want them to investigate how totally responsive and innovative that small group of techs is for a community of *millions*. I get the feeling it's much more diverse in age as well, which I think provides a healthy mix of voices.


Ravelry is Casey and Jessica's baby, they actively participate in the forums. There are 4 of them running the show on a "shoestring budget" (his words) with volunteer group administrators making the place far more organized and user friendly. Sure, the conversational aspect isn't as free-flowing as Kp's format but things like trolls and pop-up ads are dealt with regularly.


----------



## DeeDee107

havent had a problem yet thanks


----------



## knitnanny

Ooops..


----------



## knitnanny

I hope you don't mind but, as you are not answering private messages, I am sending my message here. Some of us are having trouble with private messages not getting to the person we are sending them to. I have never had this problem before so I am wondering if you could find out why. Thank you!


----------



## KroSha

jvallas said:


> Whoa! I did not know that!


Over 1400 today...
___________


----------



## Margaretishbel

what are all the entries from EDCARTER? Please check it out?


----------



## KroSha

Margaretishbel said:


> what are all the entries from EDCARTER? Please check it out?


Scam or phishing - - *DON'T BITE...*

Posted the same joke in four different sections and clearly does not know what's going on here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-539082-1.html
___________


----------



## Margaretishbel

KroSha said:


> Scam or phishing - - *DON'T BITE...*
> 
> thanks KroSha


----------



## krestiekrew

PLEASE!!!
I can't even read a message because of these pop ups, takes the whole screen over things, claims to be either Amazon or Google.

This is the only place I encounter this. Yesterday there were no pop ups now every time I open KP, or a post, this takes over, I've sent several screen shots already.

HELP!!


----------



## hilltopper

pattern piggie said:


> I am so glad I'm not the only one who keeps getting the pop up from Amazon. I'm on IOS 10 - 11.2.6. I get so tired of seeing that pop up every 10-20 seconds. Does get awfully frustrating. I love the KP site and all your wonderful projects and advice, but some days it just gets to be too much with the pop ups.


Just hoping everyone realizes these pop-ups are spam and not from Amazon at all. Amazon is a victim of them as well as those here being annoyed by them.


----------



## hilltopper

glendajean said:


> The pop-ups are not from Amazon and if you open them I'm sure you'll open the door for many, many more.


Thank you for this Glenda Jean. You are exactly right of course.


----------



## KroSha

*NEW HAZARD WARNING:

This one LOOKS official - - it's a warning that even SOUNDS official - - but it's likely STILL a SCAM in itself...

I recommend that you DON'T click WITHIN it - - that you either use GO BACK to get out of it or CLOSE the page, whatever is necessary to avoid it all together.*


----------



## Kadoonya

I hope you are here to stay. I have had to subscribe to adblock to make KP useable. 
By the way, there has been a lot of naughty behavior by members.


----------



## KroSha

Kadoonya said:


> I hope you are here to stay. I have had to subscribe to adblock to make KP useable.
> By the way, there has been a lot of naughty behavior by members.


You hope WHO are here to stay ???
___________


----------



## knitwit549

KroSha said:


> You hope WHO are here to stay ???
> ___________


I'd guess referring to admin.


----------



## KroSha

knitwit549 said:


> I'd guess referring to admin.


I see - - most of us don't see them as here at all; their last post was this topic on February 27th and then poof !!!
___________


----------



## linkan

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


I'm on my android lg cell and i keep getting Wal-Mart and Amazon pop ups saying I've been chosen for a chance to win this that and the other.
I don't know if that helps you at all.


----------



## sritchie1145

It goes a day or 2 then starts again. Wal-Mart, Amazon. I do have an Amazon account, but I very rarely shop at Wal-Mart and never online.


----------



## krestiekrew

Please
.....stop these pop ups! I'm using Samsung 8

http://amazon-giftcard-giveaway.today/lp/ddde8e43-8217-45cd-a161-dbc262510082/?brand=Samsung&fid=2636&code=US&os=Android&clk=346094827&uid=2&ip=166.182.87.76&parm3=&aclid=&parm4=&model=SM-G955U&city=&country=United+States&cid=523&pid=223&language=en&parm5=&parm1=&isp=Wireless+Data+Service+Provider+Corporation&parm2=#T


----------



## desireeross

The pop ups stopped for several weeks, but sadly this morning they’re back. I get Amazon pop ups


----------



## shar625

Why after years of receiving I am not getting any emails the last three days


----------



## crafterwantabe

FYI seems like the pop up are trying to make an appearance again.


----------



## barjmeyer

I’ve started getting the amazon pop up again. I used to get it regularly until I added Adblock. Adblock kept it at bay for many months, but it’s now back again.

I access this site on my iPad using Safari as my browser. My iPad is at version 11.3, and the url is mcardbalance.top.

Any more no needed, just ask.


----------



## ouijian

iPad iOS 11.3.1 built-in keyboard intermittently freezes on reply. Only solution is to reload application. This started yesterday.


----------



## rainie

barjmeyer said:


> I've started getting the amazon pop up again. I used to get it regularly until I added Adblock. Adblock kept it at bay for many months, but it's now back again.
> 
> I access this site on my iPad using Safari as my browser. My iPad is at version 11.3, and the url is mcardbalance.top.
> 
> Any more no needed, just ask.


Update your adblock. Those sneeky things work out go-arounds so you have to up date.


----------



## judyb9

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


What are you asking? I do not understand? If we get a redirect (?) you want us to (?)


----------



## Cyber Granny

judyb9 said:


> What are you asking? I do not understand? If we get a redirect (?) you want us to (?)


A but too late to ask. Admin is MIA again.


----------



## ouijian

judyb9 said:


> What are you asking? I do not understand? If we get a redirect (?) you want us to (?)


What kind of computer are you using? What is the operating system? Which ads are you getting?


----------



## Margaretishbel

Advanced Valley Dental Services have posted an entry which is an advertisement.
Please remove it unless you want to give your advertising away for free. They are not regulars


----------



## KroSha

Margaretishbel said:


> Advanced Valley Dental Services have posted an entry which is an advertisement.
> Please remove it unless you want to give your advertising away for free. They are not regulars


More signs of unmonitored KP deterioration...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542673-1.html
___________


----------



## Cyber Granny

We all know admin don't care otherwise he /she would have cleaned house long ago.


----------



## Margaretishbel

I think it is gone..re dental advert.


----------



## trish2222

Margaretishbel said:


> I think it is gone..re dental advert.


It's still there if you know where to look. Krosha's link takes you there. It's hidden unless you have a link or know the name of the user. Looks like that's the best we'll get which is less than terrific. There must be some kind of algorithm which hides these advertising posts but there's no admin to delete the topics and kick off the user.


----------



## ouijian

KroSha said:


> More signs of unmonitored KP deterioration...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542673-1.html
> ___________


Oh wonderful. Just what we need. It's not illegal. Soon we will be inundated with garbage. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## flightpath

ouijian said:


> Oh wonderful. Just what we need. It's not illegal. Soon we will be inundated with garbage. It's only a matter of time.


And will be in ANY section! So we will be innocently clicking in, for instance, Main and discover an ad. That Admin should have gotten rid of.

Has anyone tried clicking on "Report Issue" on that thread? I will, as I keep hoping. Maybe if enough people do, Admin might notice. I am doubtful that postings on this thread are looked at by Admin any more. (That is to say I think he only looked at it when first posted, briefly.)

Thanks to the person letting us know about the ad posting. ????


----------



## flightpath

trish2222 said:


> It's still there if you know where to look. Krosha's link takes you there. It's hidden unless you have a link or know the name of the user. Looks like that's the best we'll get which is less than terrific. There must be some kind of algorithm which hides these advertising posts but there's no admin to delete the topics and kick off the user.


Right now it is under "Introduce Yourself."


----------



## trish2222

flightpath said:


> Right now it is under "Introduce Yourself."


I don't see it in that section when I click on it.


----------



## ouijian

trish2222 said:


> I don't see it in that section when I click on it.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542673-1.html


----------



## trish2222

ouijian said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542673-1.html


Click on "introduce yourself " and it doesn't show.


----------



## flightpath

trish2222 said:


> Click on "introduce yourself " and it doesn't show.


Hmmm. I can't find it there now either! If you go to the User's Profile, it shows the topic listed under "Introduce Youself." Click on it and you go to that section, but the topic isn't there. Do you suppose Admin deleted it???? Bizarre. If so, why not get rid of the user as well? I don't do well in limbo. ????


----------



## ouijian

There is no section. Just click on the link I provided and start reading.


----------



## KroSha

flightpath said:


> Hmmm. I can't find it there now either! If you go to the User's Profile, it shows the topic listed under "Introduce Youself." Click on it and you go to that section, but the topic isn't there. Do you suppose Admin deleted it???? Bizarre. If so, why not get rid of the user as well? I don't do well in limbo. ????





ouijian said:


> There is no section. Just click on the link I provided and start reading.


Both oui & I have given the link - - here it is again:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542673-1.html
___________


----------



## flightpath

KroSha said:


> Both oui & I have given the link - - here it is again:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-542673-1.html
> ___________


Absolutely! Trish just commented that if you look in that section it doesn't show up.

Certainly we can follow the link to it.


----------



## KroSha

flightpath said:


> Absolutely! Trish just commented that if you look in that section it doesn't show up. Certainly we can follow the link to it.


It's possible that whomever is moderating for admin (and who is clearly NOT admin) tried to delete a post or the topic but didn't understand about how to set the pointers and ended up only partially obscuring an unwanted advertisement...
___________


----------



## trish2222

flightpath said:


> Hmmm. I can't find it there now either! If you go to the User's Profile, it shows the topic listed under "Introduce Youself." Click on it and you go to that section, but the topic isn't there. Do you suppose Admin deleted it???? Bizarre. If so, why not get rid of the user as well? I don't do well in limbo. ????


That's what I meant by "hidden". You need to have a link or know the user's name so you can search through the user list.

ETA I think it's one of two things. It's an algorithm which detects these posts or multiple "report issue" PMs trigger the hiding of it. The third possibility is that we have some sort of admin who hasn't authority to delete. Admin-lite has been referred to in this context.

Take your pick. :sm17: :sm09:


----------



## Tallest-Toad

Welcome back admin. I have a Samsung Galaxy cell phone and I get the Amazon ad. Congratulations you are a winner.


----------



## Altice

Tallest-Toad said:


> Welcome back admin. I have a Samsung Galaxy cell phone and I get the Amazon ad. Congratulations you are a winner.


Go to the App Store and download an ad blocker. I am using one called Brave that has its own brouser but there are many to choose from with many different features.


----------



## MommaD

Wow reading this page I scrolled down and suddenly without reason this popped up. I am using iPad iOS 11.3.1. 

I was just trying to read down....but also after I added the reply then chose the file then went back to add attachment there was weird letters where my comment was. I had to delete this info and retype.


----------



## KroSha

MommaD said:


> Wow reading this page I scrolled down and suddenly without reason this popped up. I am using iPad iOS 11.3.1.
> 
> I was just trying to read down....but also after I added the reply then chose the file then went back to add attachment there was weird letters where my comment was. I had to delete this info and retype.


*REMINDER:* IT'S *NEVER* A GOOD IDEA TO *EVER* CLICK WITHIN OR ON, OR TO RESPOND/REPLY TO, *ANY* UNSOLICITED AD OR POP-UP !!!

If there's something that attracts your interest or attention and you feel driven to take it further, it's better to locate the name of the company on the ad/pop-up, then go to your own browser search engine, find the company that way and contact them through your browser portal.

If the site is unsafe or has viruses, you have a better chance of your browser alerting you to that. When you click to enter directly, chances are very good that you won't get any warnings that there may be problems with the site.

In other words, once you enter that way, the damage may already be done.

On or within the ad/pop-up, f you can't find any reference to a company you could search for, that is a sure sign that they are intentionally obscuring the information, and a perfect reason to stay away.
___________


----------



## glenniemae

Still unable to share from this site to Facebook.
I have Windows 7 Home Premium, 64-bit operating system
Using Chrome and/or Internet Explorer


----------



## cindye6556

glenniemae said:


> Still unable to share from this site to Facebook.
> I have Windows 7 Home Premium, 64-bit operating system
> Using Chrome and/or Internet Explorer


Go to My Profile, scroll down and look for the following and follow directions there.


----------



## Peggan

Don't think mine are "mobile redirects" and I don't know what those are. What disturbs me is that the ads I get on KP are so obviously directed at me (local elections and clothing sites I have used). I am wondering if you are selling my information to some advertising firms. I wouldn't be disturbed to see ads for yarn and needles and such as they seem related to the site.


----------



## tdorminey

I use an Android tablet, Chrome, and AdBlock. No more issues.


----------



## beachknit

Peggan said:


> Don't think mine are "mobile redirects" and I don't know what those are. What disturbs me is that the ads I get on KP are so obviously directed at me (local elections and clothing sites I have used). I am wondering if you are selling my information to some advertising firms. I wouldn't be disturbed to see ads for yarn and needles and such as they seem related to the site.


fyi...you'd do well to read the Privacy Policy and Terms of Use located at the bottom of every KP page!


----------



## Granny41

beachknit said:


> fyi...you'd do well to read the Privacy Policy and Terms of Use located at the bottom of every KP page!


You might be interested to note that although Admin is MIA the Privacy Policy and Terms of Use was updated less than two weeks ago. Strange.


----------



## Drusila

Welcome back Admin. I'm on google chrome and have had to resort to installing AdBlock, otherwise I'd be getting pop ups that are %&$#(@%! annoying.


----------



## Granny41

Drusila said:


> Welcome back Admin. I'm on google chrome and have had to resort to installing AdBlock, otherwise I'd be getting pop ups that are %&$#(@%! annoying.


I added Add Block a few months ago in desperation. To date 309,673 ads that I have not had to look at. And it is FREE.


----------



## maxjones

I was getting them every time I changed topics and sometimes even more frequently. It was happening when on my iPhone. I had to close out and get back in through my email link. Very frustrating.

Thanks for returning and checking on this for us.


----------



## linkan

https://d3k9etpt8h0lui.cloudfront.net/Gift-Card

I cannot navigate away from this site when it pops up on my phone.
I can't do anything. I can't arrow back or post anything. This is on my android phone.


----------



## maxjones

linkan said:


> https://d3k9etpt8h0lui.cloudfront.net/Gift-Card
> 
> I cannot navigate away from this site when it pops up on my phone.
> I can't do anything. I can't arrow back or post anything. This is on my android phone.


This is exactly what happened on my iPhone. I had to close out of the site and come back in through the email link. Of course it would happen again very soon after. I did put an ad blocker on eventually. I can't tell if that changed things. It was always very random. I know it stopped happening more recently.


----------



## Knittinginmass

I have,an iPhone and it send me to Facebook and fill out survey to get iPhone x.


----------



## glenniemae

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


I'm not having this problem, but the option to share on social media has disappeared, again
I have a desk top, Windows 7. I have Chrome as my default


----------



## cindye6556

glenniemae said:


> I'm not having this problem, but the option to share on social media has disappeared, again
> I have a desk top, Windows 7. I have Chrome as my default


Did you follow directions I posted the last time you had a problem?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527352-27.html#12451590


----------



## cmals

https://d3k9etpt8h0lui.cloudfront.net/Gift-Card

I am using an apple I phone


----------



## blaiwesk

I’ve had zero problems on my iPad. But I do have an ad blocker app. Seems to be working! Good to know!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grrr 

Details, new Samsung g J2pro phone, Chrome version 67.0.3396.87

Came up when reading latest KTP in group activities.


----------



## coralpearce

Why have I not received any notifications for the 26th of june


----------



## Cathie bargenda

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


No problems there. But my notifications keep going off. I recheck them to receive and then they go off again, what's up with that. P.s I'm not the only one either.


----------



## hairygrandma

Rita Gaudiello said:


> I am using Apple iPhone 6s. IOS is 11.2.6. Attached is a pic of pop up. Thank you for dealing with issue. I love all the info on KP but the pop up was appearing every 10-15 seconds, making it very difficult to use this site.


Mine is the same I phone and same ad. Welcome back!!


----------



## helenwarren

Thank you


----------



## Granny41

Look quickily. Admin is online!http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=2
http://www.knittingparadise.com/


----------



## treehouselady

Whew! Thought the missing edition was the result of a talented hacker! What does Amazon have to do with this??


----------



## MartyCare

I do not have mobile access. I have a desktop computer. I have not received the Knitting Paradise morning message, on July 25 or 26. I really like it, and I miss it.


----------



## flightpath

Granny41 said:


> Look quickily. Admin is online!http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=2
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/


Rats! I was at work and missed him! Thanks for letting us know he came for a visit!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

skyequeen said:


> Are you for real admin?


That was my question also......has there been any response from "The Real Admin " ??


----------



## trish2222

2CatsinNJ said:


> That was my question also......has there been any response from "The Real Admin " ??


No. The number of posts from him has remained at 904 for quite some time.


----------



## flohel

Welcome beck. I am not getting my daily emails??????


----------



## jdh

I too am not getting my daily email.


----------



## jdh

Why are we not getting our daily emails. Can you tell you what's going on, can we be of assistance?


----------



## hilltopper

Granny41 said:


> Look quickily. Admin is online!http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=2
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/


Please note the post that claims to be from admin is dated Feb. 27th!!! Nothing since then. And posts should be replied to, not posted to a thread which only has us talking to ourselves.


----------



## pamgillies1

Thanks for this.
Is there a problem somewhere else as I am not getting my KP. I haven't had it for about 5 days.
Pam Gillies


----------



## iyaya

How do I get the forum to come back to my morning email??
Thanks, JIll


----------



## Marylou12

Hi,

I don't know what a "Mobile Redirect" is, BUT I haven't been receiving my KP daily digest OR Private messages for about a week now.
Can you tell me Why, what can be done about this??

Thanks Marylou Morris (Marylou12)


----------



## Margaretishbel

got my email. thanks...well done.


----------



## Kimbo58

peppered said:


> I use only Chrome and no pop ups ever!


Me too.


----------



## KroSha

Marylou12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know what a "Mobile Redirect" is, BUT I haven't been receiving my KP daily digest OR Private messages for about a week now.
> Can you tell me Why, what can be done about this??
> 
> Thanks Marylou Morris (Marylou12)


"Mobile Redirects" was a topic started by Admin regarding pop-up advertisements, requesting members to let him/them know when pop-up ad problems are occurring.

THIS topic is where members are talking about problems with the Daily Digest:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-555951-1.html

But still, it's only "talking about"...

Many members, including myself, seem to have gotten their Digest emails back.

If you haven't yet, you should consider PM'ing Admin directly - - I don't know if there've been any personal responses (I didn't receive anything), but there appears to have been some corrective progress, even if it's been S - L - O - W...


----------



## KroSha

.


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-557069-1.html#12740000


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-557069-1.html#12740000


Thank you for finding this rainie...

In addition to yours:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-557069-1.html

As of this remark, there is a 2nd topic that this new "member" (and I use the term with reservation) has posted - - BOTH SPAM:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-557068-1.html

"Real" members should go to both links and click "Report" to notify Admin that this is spam (Spam is one of the choices in the drop-down report option)...


----------



## hilltopper

Thanks for the heads up. Have reported as "spam"


----------



## morningstar

KroSha said:


> Thank you for finding this rainie...
> 
> In addition to yours:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-557069-1.html
> 
> As of this remark, there is a 2nd topic that this new "member" (and I use the term with reservation) has posted - - BOTH SPAM:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-557068-1.html
> 
> "Real" members should go to both links and click "Report" to notify Admin that this is spam (Spam is one of the choices in the drop-down report option)...


WOW! Isn't it interesting that such folks invade a simple knitting and crochet forum?


----------



## KroSha

morningstar said:


> WOW! Isn't it interesting that such folks invade a simple knitting and crochet forum?


Yes - - it's as bad as when these obnoxious and unwanted spammers thoughtlessly invade your phone number or email...


----------



## deshka

.


----------



## Julianna P

Here’s a new one to me


----------



## peanutpatty

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


So far I have not had this issue but I want to thank you for being on top of this.


----------



## MzBarnz

This is what I'm getting on my iPhone. I have cleared my cache and powered down my phone, but still getting it.


Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## NewYorkBarb

Apparently not working hard enough Calli posted something about a Plant and has nothing to do with knitting There is more of this type of post going on. This is a Knitting, Crochet site not a General site for ANYTHING Please make to known to people what this site is for. I am tired on coming on here and finding this type of topic. Some people say as I do and some go right along with the person posting non crafting items.


----------



## trish2222

NewYorkBarb said:


> Apparently not working hard enough Calli posted something about a Plant and has nothing to do with knitting There is more of this type of post going on. This is a Knitting, Crochet site not a General site for ANYTHING Please make to known to people what this site is for. I am tired on coming on here and finding this type of topic. Some people say as I do and some go right along with the person posting non crafting items.


Aren't you aware that there are 29 sections to this forum including General Chit Chat? Take a look at the home page "All sections".

Sometimes things get posted in the wrong section.


----------



## painthoss

NewYorkBarb said:


> Apparently not working hard enough Calli posted something about a Plant and has nothing to do with knitting There is more of this type of post going on. This is a Knitting, Crochet site not a General site for ANYTHING Please make to known to people what this site is for. I am tired on coming on here and finding this type of topic. Some people say as I do and some go right along with the person posting non crafting items.


How much did you pay for your membership?


----------



## sritchie1145

painthoss said:


> How much did you pay for your membership?


Pay for what membership? This is a free site!


----------



## John's old lady

sritchie1145 said:


> Pay for what membership? This is a free site!


I think Paint was lacking a sarcasm emoji which we don't actually have. The point being is that there clearly is no active admin, topics do get posted in incorrect sections, and why whine about it. Right up there with the folks who complain about non-knitting/crochet topics being any where on here. They just don't get it. I' Sure her post went over many a head.


----------



## painthoss

John's old lady said:


> I think Paint was lacking a sarcasm emoji which we don't actually have. The point being is that there clearly is no active admin, topics do get posted in incorrect sections, and why whine about it. Right up there with the folks who complain about non-knitting/crochet topics being any where on here. They just don't get it. I' Sure her post went over many a head.


 But not yours, you are a smart cookie! :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## John's old lady

painthoss said:


> But not yours, you are a smart cookie! :sm24: :sm02:


Thank you, but obviously I don't always proofread well… :sm12:


----------



## painthoss

John's old lady said:


> Thank you, but obviously I don't always proofread well… :sm12:


You mean in your own post? I had to re-read twice to find any. A triviality anyway imnsho. :sm24:


----------



## rainie

Attention Admin, post for selling counterfeit diplomas
New user just joined today.....
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-559851-1.html#12809425


----------



## sritchie1145

John's old lady said:


> I think Paint was lacking a sarcasm emoji which we don't actually have. The point being is that there clearly is no active admin, topics do get posted in incorrect sections, and why whine about it. Right up there with the folks who complain about non-knitting/crochet topics being any where on here. They just don't get it. I' Sure her post went over many a head.


Sure flew over mine! Lol


----------



## st1tch

I must be lucky, I haven't seen that pop up.......so far but thanks for telling us.


----------



## flightpath

Oops. They’re back! ☹


----------



## cmals

Hello it is happening again lol now I am getting a wheel that spins saying I win something 
So glad your back


----------



## rainie

click bait new user http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560705-1.html#12832351


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> click bait new user http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-560705-1.html#12832351


You are SOOOO alert, rainie - - thanks for finding this !!!

Members: please follow the link and report, report, report !!!


----------



## deshka

.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Here we go again with popups


----------



## bgjcd

I periodically receive the following:

flock.largepriorit.top says

Congratulations Amazon user!

We have specially selected you to receive Amazon rewards for loyalty

This gift is exclusive to Amazon

Click OK to confirm. User in

I have a Droid turbo 6.0.1


----------



## TheresaMary

Today was horrible; every item I opened resulted in the attached. Being a slow learner, I finally did as others have suggested, and installed an ad blocker (it was free and is called Stop Ad). No further ads today.


----------



## knitting2day

thank you!


----------



## rainie

New user abusing the system http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=190922


----------



## GranMaLin

rainie said:


> New user abusing the system http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=190922


Was just going to post this too - this user has a number of posts under different topics.


----------



## MzBarnz

I just clicked on your link to see what you were talking about and all I can say about that spammer is Wow. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


rainie said:


> New user abusing the system http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=190922


----------



## GranMaLin

I have this person on my ignore list but posts continue to show up -

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-563758-1.html


----------



## GranMaLin

Another one.... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-563762-1.html#12905350


----------



## KroSha

GranMaLin said:


> I have this person on my ignore list but posts continue to show up -
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-563758-1.html


Did you post the wrong link, Gran ???

Choiyuk has been providing good and useful pattern resources for a very long time...

If you really have a problem with her, maybe I don't understand it.

Having someone on your ignore list will only prevent that person from posting on your topic.

That person can still start her or his own topics, and you just don't have to go there...

Does this info help at all - - if not, perhaps you could be more specific about what the matter is.


----------



## MzBarnz

I was kind of wondering that, too. Choiyuk always has links to good patterns.


KroSha said:


> Did you post the wrong link, Gran ???
> 
> Choiyuk has been providing good and useful pattern resources for a very long time...
> 
> If you really have a problem with her, maybe I don't understand it.
> 
> Having someone on your ignore list will only prevent that person from posting on your topic.
> 
> That person can still start her or his own topics, and you just don't have to go there...
> 
> Does this info help at all - - if not, perhaps you could be more specific about what the matter is.


----------



## KroSha

MzBarnz said:


> I was kind of wondering that, too. Choiyuk always has links to good patterns.


Yes she does - - she and I communicated a few times because she thanked me for capturing and posting photos for some of the patterns she was finding. We haven't PM'd in quite a while because she figured out how to post the images herself. She's always been so nice, I can't imagine why anybody would have a problem, but maybe it was just a misunderstanding or a mistake...


----------



## flightpath

KroSha said:


> Did you post the wrong link, Gran ???
> 
> Choiyuk has been providing good and useful pattern resources for a very long time...
> 
> If you really have a problem with her, maybe I don't understand it.
> 
> Having someone on your ignore list will only prevent that person from posting on your topic.
> 
> That person can still start her or his own topics, and you just don't have to go there...
> 
> Does this info help at all - - if not, perhaps you could be more specific about what the matter is.


The issue is with a new user who posted on her thread. Scroll down 2 posts below the photos. "Aneesharef" (sp?) is a scammer who posts within other's threads. Some have been removed by Admin, which makes the thread sound crazy when you read posts talking about it, but there's nothing there! I saw one yesterday that had been posted within 24 hours, so this new "person" hadn't been banned yet. Should have been by now! Latest tactic to be seen, harder to ignore than stand alone threads. 
:sm14:


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=190922
9/17/18 count now 107


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-564005-1.html#12908349


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-564006-1.html#12908347


----------



## GranMaLin

KroSha said:


> Did you post the wrong link, Gran ???
> 
> Choiyuk has been providing good and useful pattern resources for a very long time...
> 
> If you really have a problem with her, maybe I don't understand it.
> 
> Having someone on your ignore list will only prevent that person from posting on your topic.
> 
> That person can still start her or his own topics, and you just don't have to go there...
> 
> Does this info help at all - - if not, perhaps you could be more specific about what the matter is.


No, was not trying to report her. Was trying to report Aneesashraf whose annoying posts continue to show up everywhere. If anyone is offended, my apologies. Did not mean to imply that Choiyuk was the problem, especially as she has posted a number of patterns I have since downloaded.


----------



## KroSha

flightpath said:


> ...(snipped)...The issue is with a new user who posted on her thread. Scroll down 2 posts below the photos. "Aneesharef" (sp?) is a scammer who posts within other's threads. Some have been removed by Admin, which makes the thread sound crazy when you read posts talking about it, but there's nothing there!





rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=190922
> 9/17/18 count now 107





GranMaLin said:


> No, was not trying to report her. Was trying to report Aneesashraf whose annoying posts continue to show up everywhere. If anyone is offended, my apologies. Did not mean to imply that Choiyuk was the problem, especially as she has posted a number of patterns I have since downloaded.


Well GOOD !!! I'm glad that's cleared up !!!!!

Yes, many of us are well-aware of the TROLL ID Aneesashraf - - I posted this topic 4 days ago:

*ALERT: New "member" Aneesashraf (joined 9/13/18) posting repetitive Click-bait scam/Spam*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-563584-1.html

*TO EVERYONE - - KEEP REPORTING !!!!!!!*


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-564005-1.html#12908349


Hi rainie - - this really isn't a Mobile Redirect, but the new member did ask an inappropriate question, so have responded here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-564005-1.html#12909342

Thank you for pointing it out !!!


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-564006-1.html#12908347


Hi again rainie - - this one isn't a Mobile Redirect either - - but it's a seasoned member who at least asked the "free" pattern question correctly.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-564006-1.html#12909438


----------



## KroSha

GranMaLin said:


> No, was not trying to report her. Was trying to report Aneesashraf whose annoying posts continue to show up everywhere. If anyone is offended, my apologies. Did not mean to imply that Choiyuk was the problem, especially as she has posted a number of patterns I have since downloaded.


Hi again Gran - - just a little techie info for future reference (for those who may want it)...

When you're capturing a link to repost, you can get the actual post address by clicking on the "pound sign" ("#") directly to the right of the date/time indicator at the top of the post.

Doing that puts the address of the specific post in your address bar instead of the address at the beginning of the topic...

In this case, the address posted was Choiyuk's opening post:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-563758-1.html

However, the specific address of the TROLL post (by selecting the "#") is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-563758-1.html#12902998

_You see how it's the same "t" code, but adds a number following the "#" ??? That's what picjs up the address of the specific post. _ 
__________


----------



## Granny41

If you look very quickly you will see that Admin is currently online!


----------



## der_fisherman

GranMaLin said:


> No, was not trying to report her. Was trying to report Aneesashraf whose annoying posts continue to show up everywhere. If anyone is offended, my apologies. Did not mean to imply that Choiyuk was the problem, especially as she has posted a number of patterns I have since downloaded.


To be absolutely specific about a particular post, you need to first find the post in the topic, the one that you don't like in this case (I agree by the way!!), click on the tiny blue "#" on the Right Hand side of that post, to the right of the date, THEN copy the weblink shown in the browser.

If you don't do that first, you might only copy the link for the whole topic! Which is what happened here it seems.

Many here do not realise what that tiny blue "#" is really for!! Now you know!!

If you need further assistance, just ask.

regards

Andy


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

This is the url

https://d3je2a8l8epgzb.cloudfront.net/xcknohhh?eid=RUBICON&pid=knittingparadise.com&r7JImOfj=147806220184519#


----------



## LizAnne

I have had this happen two times and both times I had to forget Knitting Paradise. It would not let me on. This was just last week.


----------



## knit4ES

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-565820-1.html#12950545
new user, spamming --- please remove the post and shut the user down.


----------



## knitting2day

I have an iiphpne 7 plus thru Bluegrass, thanks for helping get rid of this problem


----------



## knit4ES

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-566016-1.html
new user spamming please remove the posts and shut the user down.


----------



## KroSha

knit4ES said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-566016-1.html
> new user spamming please remove the posts and shut the user down.


EVERYONE - - report Report REPORT !!!


----------



## krestiekrew

Dear Admin...
The popups are back please do something....please!


----------



## krestiekrew

Admin...here is a screen shot HELP! It's even difficult to read KP now. It popped up when I opened a post to read and again when I opened this thread to send you the shot!


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-566553-1.html
Troll get rid of

Wow, that was quick, removed before I finished this post.


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-566553-1.html
> Troll get rid of
> 
> Wow, that was quick, removed before I finished this post.


Not removed, rainie - - still there !!!

*Members should follow the link and keep reporting.*


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-567172-1.html#12980082
spam en Espanol


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-567172-1.html#12980082
> spam en Espanol


What next ??? Thx rainie - - I've reported too...

You know, when admin first put in the major system changes he/they did a while back, I believe I read that one of the reasons they truncate the quote if it has any length to it is because it uses up space on the system...

One wonders how much those long & laborious spam messages are using up - - if that's costing the web owner more money because it is just so much junk ???

It doesn't look like anyone cares anymore...
___________


----------



## deshka

.


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-567905-1.html#12996423 spammer


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=191814 all posts from scanner


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=191814 all posts from scanner


False documents and counterfeit money are federal offenses - - I wonder if we should be reaching out to the FBI to stop this person ???


----------



## peanutpatty

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-567905-1.html#12996423 spammer


Thank you. Another one ignored.


----------



## aknitter

Admin!? Oh MY!! Are you really here!? I have no idea about the Amazon thing. I have not had any issues with pop-ups or other stuff like that.


----------



## der_fisherman

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=191814 all posts from scanner


Did you not mean "SCAMMER"?

Andy


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-568506-1.html#13010056 new user spam


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-568506-1.html#13010056 new user *spam*


Oops rainie - - should we tell the fish that you didn't mean "scan"...??? Hahaha...


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-568506-1.html#13010056 new user spam


Thanks rainie - - everyone should report any of these spammers - - although, who can be sure if admin is watching, because it doesn't seem so.


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=191954 new user spammer


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=191954 new user spammer


Aaah - - be careful of clicking any links on this one - - I got a browser alert that it's a dangerous site...


----------



## deshka

.


----------



## berigora

Another spammer who has made multiple posts: robycee22


----------



## KroSha

berigora said:


> Another spammer who has made multiple posts: robycee22


*robycee22*

Profile:

www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=192015

Topics:

www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=192015
___________


----------



## peanutpatty

KroSha said:


> *robycee22*
> 
> Profile:
> 
> www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=192015
> 
> Topics:
> 
> www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=192015
> ___________


Aw Jeez, not another one! Straight to my Ignore list. 
Thank you for the info.


----------



## KroSha

peanutpatty said:


> Aw Jeez, not another one! Straight to my Ignore list.
> Thank you for the info.


Dear berigora found it/them (???) - - i just posted the links... :sm09:

The sad thing is that these rotten scammers are posting really LOOOONG messages - - and that's using up a lot of storage on the server...


----------



## Granny41

KroSha said:


> Dear berigora found it/them (???) - - i just posted the links... :sm09:
> 
> The sad thing is that these rotten scammers are posting really LOOOONG messages - - and that's using up a lot of storage on the server...


Did you notice that Admin was logged on for about 2 hours yesterday?


----------



## KroSha

Granny41 said:


> Did you notice that Admin was logged on for about 2 hours yesterday?


No - - I guess I pay about as much attention to her/him/them as is paid to us - - 2 hours is a long time *NOT* to do anything - - hahaha...


----------



## trish2222

KroSha said:


> No - - I guess I pay about as much attention to her/him/them as is paid to us - - 2 hours is a long time *NOT* to do anything - - hahaha...


We have missing digests again (not me, I don't bother with it) so I'd guess he did something. :sm17:


----------



## berigora

trish2222 said:


> We have missing digests again (not me, I don't bother with it) so I'd guess he did something. :sm17:


I've just had to re-set my preferences. Last time this happened I had to keep doing it for some days before things went back to normal.


----------



## ljf

I am not getting my KP every morning.
Not getting the pop ups.


----------



## candy booth

I have not received knitters psradise email for oct 20 and 21. Candace


----------



## budasha

candy booth said:


> I have not received knitters psradise email for oct 20 and 21. Candace


Me either.


----------



## Ladyj960

Thank you! But, I have not been receiving my daily digest at all.


----------



## Margaretishbel

have reported two posts by "truth". It is a forgery business.


----------



## bbqbert1209

I get these pop ups but never see a close button.So frustrating to constantly have to shut down to get rid if it.


----------



## barbara97801

This is day 3 of no digest why?


----------



## monic1953

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Is that why I am not receiving my daily emails from you guys?


----------



## eneira12

I haven't received the digests for October 20, 21, 22, 23. I hope this is soon figured out and fixed.I wonder if it would help if we all cancelled membership and then signed up again?


----------



## Granny41

eneira12 said:


> I haven't received the digests for October 20, 21, 22, 23. I hope this is soon figured out and fixed.I wonder if it would help if we all cancelled membership and then signed up again?


As it is not possible to cancel your membership I think you know the answer.


----------



## flightpath

monic1953 said:


> Is that why I am not receiving my daily emails from you guys?


The post/thread you quoted about Mobile Redirects was created by Admin February 27, 2018. Nothing to do with the recent e-mailing issue. I think the new administrator doesn't know how to do the upkeep for the site properly. He/she/it does not respond to posts, pm's, or e-mails. There are occasional actions taken when certain issues mean a loss of revenue. No one knows why for sure. Lots of guessing though!


----------



## Charlotte80

I have been and ADMIN. has been online the last few days, he/She has not made any posts though.I have.


----------



## knitting2day

I have a Apple 7 Plus through Bluegrass in Kentucky. 

Thanks for all your hrlp. 

Ssndyb


----------



## KroSha

berigora said:


> I've just had to re-set my preferences. Last time this happened I had to keep doing it for some days before things went back to normal.


In addition to nit receiving The Digest - - AND not being able to do anything about it...

Early this morn - - zero dark thirty or so - - I had to RE-CHECK my notification preferences AGAIN as the system has started UN-CHECKING them, once again, for several days now...

These are on everyone's PROFILE page, and the 2 boxes are checked to be notified if we want:


Code:




[Screenshot of my RE-CHECKED preferences]


----------



## sarabeck

Amazon again today and Rockland Trust


----------



## berigora

KroSha said:


> In addition to nit receiving The Digest - - AND not being able to do anything about it...
> 
> Early this morn - - zero dark thirty or so - - I had to RE-CHECK my notification preferences AGAIN as the system has started UN-CHECKING them, once again, for several days now...
> 
> These are on everyone's PROFILE page, and the 2 boxes are checked to be notified if we want:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Screenshot of my RE-CHECKED preferences]


All good now! Thanks, Admin.


----------



## KroSha

berigora said:


> All good now! Thanks, Admin.


Out of the blue...AMAZiNG...notifications still checked AND today's Digest received!


----------



## Evie RM

KroSha said:


> In addition to nit receiving The Digest - - AND not being able to do anything about it...
> 
> Early this morn - - zero dark thirty or so - - I had to RE-CHECK my notification preferences AGAIN as the system has started UN-CHECKING them, once again, for several days now...
> 
> These are on everyone's PROFILE page, and the 2 boxes are checked to be notified if we want:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Screenshot of my RE-CHECKED preferences]


For the first time in days, mine remained checked. So, I got one PM and the digest and notifications for new posts. Hooray! I hope this is a permanent fix this time.


----------



## Fulltimerver

I am not a computer expert I just read somethings on the web and tried a few things. I went to settings, safari, advanced, website data, delete all web addresses that end in .icu. I have been on line for 40 minutes and have had no more of those awful pop ups.


----------



## flightpath

They’re b-a-a-c-k! Again. Couldn’t get on all day without the re-direct winner ads. Who knows if i’ll Be able to finish this post☹


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-572876-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-572874-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-572875-1.html


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-572876-1.html
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-572874-1.html
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-572875-1.html


All reported - - thx rainie...


----------



## deshka

.


----------



## KroSha

khwaishsani said:


> Our vehicle graphics kits fill the indented letters, go over existing emblems or can be applied to any surface. Buy car decals online at the best prices now!


Well, isn't this ironic...

Admin has a scammer/spammer posting on its own thread !!!!!!!

Reported - - as if it will do any good !!!


----------



## flightpath

Lol. I reported it, too. It’s gone now. No one would know what you were talking about if you hadn’t used Quote Reply


----------



## KroSha

flightpath said:


> Lol. I reported it, too. It's gone now. No one would know what you were talking about if you hadn't used Quote Reply


Hmmm - - I wonder why reporting hasn't done any good in other circumstances ???

There are some really lengthy and long-winded scams/spams that have never been deleted !!!

flightpath ??? Interested in flying or planes ???Did you get a chance to see my flying topic:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-575118-1.html


----------



## deshka

,


----------



## rainie

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-575660-1.html

new troll


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-575660-1.html
> 
> new troll


Imagine this - - a UK dog trainer posting about dog defecation (stool, poop) and probiotics for dogs in the KP Main section !!!

Many thanks for your diligence, rainie, but who's watching hen house ???


----------



## GypsyDove

Just joined. Crocheter link in the title of what I think is the home page leads to a amazon redirect. I am on a laptop not a mobile. Just letting you know.


----------



## KroSha

GypsyDove said:


> Just joined. Crocheter link in the title of what I think is the home page leads to a amazon redirect. I am on a laptop not a mobile. Just letting you know.


I don't understand - - can you clarify your post or provide a link for what you're mentioning ???


----------



## crafterwantabe

Another pop up


----------



## Aunty M

KroSha said:


> I don't understand - - can you clarify your post or provide a link for what you're mentioning ???


I think he/she means that when you first get onto the homepage, before you log in, the title reads: Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum (or something very similar).
The word crochet is light blue and is a link to another site. It's been like it for a while.
I use a phone and tablet and it's the same on both. I will attach a screenshot.

ETA screenshot.


----------



## trish2222

Aunty M said:


> I think he/she means that when you first get onto the homepage, the title reads: Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum (or something very similar).
> The word crochet is light blue and is a link to another site. It's been like it for a while.
> I use a phone and tablet and it's the same on both. I will attach a screenshot.


That's Viglink. I've had it on my PC. You can opt out if you go to the site. This is where I opted out. I'm not sure how it will work elsewhere because it asks if I reside in the EU. There is an option for 'no' but I don't know if that leads to an opt out. I originally googled 'viglink opt out'. It's a marketing tool.

https://www.viglink.com/opt-out/


----------



## Aunty M

trish2222 said:


> That's Viglink. I've had it on my PC. You can opt out if you go to the site. This is where I opted out. I'm not sure how it will work elsewhere because it asks if I reside in the EU. There is an option for 'no' but I don't know if that leads to an opt out. I originally googled 'viglink opt out'. It's a marketing tool.
> 
> https://www.viglink.com/opt-out/


Thanks for this information, Trish. I'll check it out.


----------



## trish2222

Aunty M said:


> Thanks for this information, Trish. I'll check it out.


You're welcome.


----------



## joycelarson

Rugs blink home security


----------



## KroSha

Aunty M said:


> I think he/she means that when you first get onto the homepage, before you log in, the title reads: Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum (or something very similar).
> The word crochet is light blue and is a link to another site. It's been like it for a while.
> I use a phone and tablet and it's the same on both. I will attach a screenshot.
> 
> ETA screenshot.


That's interesting, but the word crochet on my KP page isn't hyperlinked, so there's no way for us to know that that's what GypsyDove meant.

Perhaps she will return, reply and clarify...

This is a screenshot of my KP page when it first comes up:


----------



## Rene22

Your emails are always in my junk so I have to go looking for them but I d’ont mind as long as 
I can find them . Thank you admin for ALL your hard work.Merry Xmas


----------



## Aunty M

KroSha said:


> That's interesting, but the word crochet on my KP page isn't hyperlinked, so there's no way for us to know that that's what GypsyDove meant.
> 
> Perhaps she will return, reply and clarify...
> 
> This is a screenshot of my KP page when it first comes up:


You may have missed it, but I mentioned in my post that it's only like that _before_ you log in. Once you log in, mine looks the same as yours does in your screenshot.
I also hope the member returns to this topic, so we can clarify and hopefully help him/her. :sm01:


----------



## KroSha

Aunty M said:


> You may have missed it, but I mentioned in my post that it's only like that _before_ you log in. Once you log in, mine looks the same as yours does in your screenshot.
> I also hope the member returns to this topic, so we can clarify and hopefully help him/her. :sm01:


I actually didn't miss that - - i navigated to the site from a different device that I don't use for KP, believing I wouldn't be logged in - - however, when the page loaded, I didn't think to verify that I wasn't. It's possible that I was.

I was interested in following the "Crochet" link but I'm not going to log out to try again at the moment - - right now, like you, I'll wait to hear from the questioner.


----------



## rainie

Our newest troll http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-577060-1.html#13199453


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> Our newest troll http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-577060-1.html#13199453


That one is in Main, and there's another rambling one in Introduce:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-577062-1.html#13199460

Both reported - - thanks rainie...


----------



## crafterwantabe

More popups


----------



## 44gram

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


IÃ¢ÂÂm using IOS 11.2.5 on an Apple iPad


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-578755-1.html#13234275


----------



## berigora

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-578755-1.html#13234275


Thanks, reported.


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-578755-1.html#13234275


You are so diligent, rainie !!!

This new "user" has posted the same illegal information in 13 different sections !!!!!

Reported to admin !!!!!!!


----------



## Rita Gaudiello

This has shown up 3 times today.


----------



## berigora

Another one in the same vein: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-579852-1.html#13257536

Reported.


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-580424-1.html
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-580425-1.html
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-580426-1.html
New troll
8 more postings while I did the above.


----------



## KroSha

berigora said:


> Another one in the same vein: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-579852-1.html#13257536
> 
> Reported.


Also reported...


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-580424-1.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-580425-1.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-580426-1.html
> New troll
> 8 more postings while I did the above.


Reported and PM'd admin, but they haven't opened ANY of my PMs since January...


----------



## solshine

I have I pad 12.0and Verizon is my carrier.


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581935-1.html#13306683
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581936-1.html
https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=191331


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581935-1.html#13306683
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-581936-1.html
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=191331


Well rainie, happy New Year and your diligence is much appreciated...you are at least alerting any members subscribing to this thread to beware of these obnoxious and illegal scams/spams !!!

However, I have reported each and every one you have tagged (and some of my own as well), plus I have PM-ed admin regarding the authors, but...

(1) NONE of the posts have been taken down...

...AND...

(2) ALL of my PMs remain "unread"...

It's very unfortunate that there isn't even a FOX guarding the Hen House !!!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe

More pop ups


----------



## crafterwantabe

Another pop up. It says warning deseptive web site.


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-582757-1.html#13326743 SPAM!!!!


----------



## BonnieP

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-582757-1.html#13326743 SPAM!!!!


Reported!


----------



## KroSha

BonnieP said:


> Reported!


Also reported...


----------



## deshka

.


----------



## rainie

Needs editing for copywrite.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-584137-1.html#13356574


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> Needs editing for copywrite.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-584137-1.html#13356574


She missed the 1 hour edit window and has sent a PM to admin to remove the © pattern info.


----------



## KroSha

asougue said:


> Beware of Fraudulent Company with offers of **************, ID Cards, Driver's license, IELTS Certificate for sale!! They do not work for us. They are not real. Please ensurse that you are contacting our genuine website (simply click the link) because there are phony websites online as well.


So, *YOU* are the *REAL ONE* selling *FAKE* stuff !!!

How *HONORABLE* to let everyone know that they should beware of the *REAL FAKES* !!!!!


----------



## KroSha

KroSha said:


> So, *YOU* are the *REAL ONE* selling *FAKE* stuff !!!
> 
> How *HONORABLE* to let everyone know that they should beware of the *REAL FAKES* !!!!!


*Please note that "asougue" has gone from 16 posts to 36 posts of the same illegal spam/scam garbage in 19 minutes.*

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=195148

Ooops - - now stands at 54 (12:58AM PST)
___________


----------



## SANDY I

None here. Adblocker must catch on Android device.


----------



## desireeross

crafterwantabe said:


> More pop ups


Yup, just happened to me too. Same one


----------



## seamer45

Directing to Comcast anniversary for a week, iPhone 6, iOS 12


----------



## pamgillies1

Would be glad to but for some reason my digest has not been sent to me for months.


----------



## Susan Marie

I thoroughly don't understand what you are talking about. Sue


----------



## rainie

pamgillies1 said:


> Would be glad to but for some reason my digest has not been sent to me for months.


 What does that have to do with the price of eggs?


----------



## tobo11

Alexander099 is selling passports, etc.!


----------



## KroSha

tobo11 said:


> Alexander099 is selling passports, etc.!


REPORTED...user here:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=196180


----------



## berigora

And another one, Jessica004 - reported. https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=196190 When are these people going to stop crawling out of the woodwork?!!


----------



## KroSha

berigora said:


> And another one, Jessica004 - reported. https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=196190 When are these people going to stop crawling out of the woodwork?!!


REPORTED - - thx beri !!!

One wonders when is Admin gonna respond to the reports and take them down ???


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-589886-2.html#13486094
Please edit to remove HUGE blank area.


----------



## nwjasu

I am so glad you are back. You have been missed. I hope all or at least most is well for you.
I to have been bothered by these pop up ‘Congratulations........’. on my new iPad. In fact the reports seem to make it a newer iPad problem.


----------



## Rita Gaudiello

This is showing up when I open kp.


----------



## rainie

Spammer https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590558-1.html


----------



## berigora

Admin, another one for your attention: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-591081-1.html

Has created on several new threads. Reported.


----------



## jinx

They disappeared already. Do we have moderators?



beri
gora said:


> Admin, another one for your attention: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-591081-1.html
> 
> Has created on several new threads. Reported.


----------



## berigora

jinx said:


> They disappeared already. Do we have moderators?


 :sm24: Hopefully!


----------



## barbaralbb2119

This used to be a serious irritation but AdBlocker has resolved it for this site & others. Good luck with your resolution.


----------



## berigora

Another nasty little spammer https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-592688-1.html

Reported.


----------



## sritchie1145

ieltshence a new scammer


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-592883-2.html#13552826 innappropriate


----------



## flightpath

Woo-hoo! Reported two ugly “scam” junk posts earlier this morning, and now they are both gone!! Maybe others did, too. Thank you, Admin!!! Always loved that Ostrich.


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-593489-1.html#13564102 spam!!!!!

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=197243 up to9 posts


----------



## jinx

Quickly removed.


rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-593489-1.html#13564102 spam!!!!!
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=197243 up to9 posts


----------



## rainie

where is page 42??


----------



## trish2222

rainie said:


> where is page 42??


You just started it but I think posts must have been removed. I can't think of any other explanation. I know spam posts were removed quickly previously but apart from that....when Admin moves he moves in mysterious ways? :sm09:


----------



## rainie

I was trying to force it because page 42 was listed for 2 weeks but kp said it didn't exist. You are probably right that something was deleted.


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600067-1.html 4 so far


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600189-1.html 1 so far


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600190-1.html 1 so far


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600760-1.html


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600891-1.html


----------



## Pealark

*Suggestion:*
I dont know how hard it would be to do, but could the click on the list of our own posts go directly to the page with our post on it? Instead of the beginning of the whole topic? Its not a big deal most of the time but when there has been a lot of activity it can be very hard to see replys to your post.


----------



## Pealark

Im on Android. I get no Amazon popups. But I do run AdGuard which prevents my device from even connecting to known ad sites. I highly reccommend it. Available for Droid & PC desktop. I ran a beta on Linux too. long ago (SuSe). I dont know if it went on to be offered as a regular program/app. Donno about Apple devices.


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-602610-1.html
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-602609-1.html
https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=198766


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603689-1.html
https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=199027


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-602610-1.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-602609-1.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=198766





rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-603689-1.html
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=199027


Hi dear rainie,

Do you know about the topic posted by admin about getting a new assistant and asking members to post their issues here ???

*Reported Issues Thread*

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-1.html

I don't think anyone will be checking posts here any longer...


----------



## rainie

KroSha said:


> Hi dear rainie,
> 
> Do you know about the topic posted by admin about getting a new assistant and asking members to post their issues here ???
> 
> *Reported Issues Thread*
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-1.html
> 
> I don't think anyone will be checking posts here any longer...


No, I did not know about this, probably because I do not read chit chat. I opened your link and the stuff is the same stuff I hate. I really don't care if Amy is back. As long as she stay in chit chat or the attic, i don't care. Have someone post a new posting in Main like the old one and delete the old one or I will keep using it. I will not go to chat.


----------



## rainie

Link is to spam https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-605049-1.html
Link is to spam https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-605048-1.html


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-608135-1.html


----------



## cbjllinda

quick question is there any way to prevent all the political posts ? there are so many places you can go to for political discussions it would be so nice not to have them here.


----------



## KroSha

cbjllinda said:


> quick question is there any way to prevent all the political posts ? there are so many places you can go to for political discussions it would be so nice not to have them here.


No...


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=199822 14 so far


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=199822 14 so far


Unbelievable - - it's a full-time job finding these jerks !!!


----------



## KroSha

Pealark said:


> *Suggestion:*
> I dont know how hard it would be to do, but could the click on the list of our own posts go directly to the page with our post on it? Instead of the beginning of the whole topic? Its not a big deal most of the time but when there has been a lot of activity it can be very hard to see replys to your post.


When you're listing your own posts, in the upper right-hand corner, next to the date and time stamp information, you will see a small " # "...

See it ???

If you click on that " # " instead of the topic title, you will go directly to YOUR post INSTEAD OF the first post of that topic - - I believe that's what you're looking to do.


----------



## Pealark

Thanks!


----------



## windowwonde28941

Thank you


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=197774
Questionable poster


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=197774
> Questionable poster


Yep - - ad !!! SPAM !!!!!


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611062-1.html spam


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611062-1.html spam


Geeezzzz - - he posted the same illegal garbage in five different sections, all just today !!!


----------



## rainie

Does JennyG12 have a financial interest in Nako yarns and design. Today has been especially prolific. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611158-1.html and more


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-611527-1.html


----------



## KroSha

Just amazing - - ironic really - - just one of the many spammers/scanners is now posting illegal advertisements for forged documents on the very site where KP-ers have been asked to report wrongdoings...

Wonder how long this will remain here - - or if it will ever be removed ?????


----------



## Granny41

KroSha said:


> Just amazing - - ironic really - - just one of the many spammers/scanners is now posting illegal advertisements for forged documents on the very site where KP-ers have been asked to report wrongdoings...
> 
> Wonder how long this will remain here - - or if it will ever be removed ?????


Admin seems to be AWOL or MIA, take your pick, yet again!


----------



## KroSha

Granny41 said:


> Admin seems to be AWOL or MIA, take your pick, yet again!


You are correct - - either way !!!


----------



## deshka

.


----------



## Granny41

deshka said:


> .


Speechless????


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-612617-1.html

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-612615-1.html


----------



## rainie

Not a new user, but it doesn't belong. https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613328-1.html
None of them do. https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=132779


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613554-1.html ????


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613863-1.html political in Main


----------



## flightpath

Thank you, Rainie, for trying to keep Admin. aware of these. We keep hoping.


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=200454


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-614684-1.html#14006156
hacked note link


----------



## rainie

做英国Bradford文凭"办理布拉德福德大学毕业证成绩单"https://www.diplomaclub.net/仿制英国大学文凭/学历『购买Bradford毕业证成绩单/制作英国布拉德福德大学文凭/学历/学位证书

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=201008


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=201009

Kaufen Sie echte registrierte Pässe ((premiumdocumentsassistance.online)) Führerschein, ID-Karten, Visa,


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=201050
Buy original IELTS, PMP,GRE & TOEFL,TIEP NEBOSH, ESOL, and CELTA/DELTA Without Exam in JAPAN,CHINA,USA,ITALY,BRAZIL,SPAIN,CROTIAL,CANADA


----------



## moreighn

bevvyreay said:


> Welcome back you have certainly been missed


thanks for welcome backs have settled down in a little nest of own


----------



## crafterwantabe

Popups again here is one of two i have been getting


----------



## rainie

Powerful Love Spells That Works Call On +27738618717 In South Africa Namibia Zimbabwe

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-list?username=drmamaphinah

Strong Love spells that really work Call On +27738618717 In Limpopo Free State Johannesburg


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=201219 scammer spammer
(WhatsApp:+(237)662903034 Buy IELTS Certificate online| Genuine IELTS Certificate without Test| Get real ielts without exam|

([email protected]) get ielts band 7 without exam | Buy legit ielts certificate| get real ielts online without exam

(WhatsApp:+(237)662903034 Sign up for a valid IELTS certificate Without Exam - Buy ielts certificate in Belgium


----------



## rainie

Graduation Real Version=|Peter College Graduation Certificate||Cambridge University Real Original Diploma Certificate=British Diploma Application‖ Foreign Diploma Treatment→ Foreign Academic Degree Certification

毕业真实版本=|彼得学院毕业证书-|剑桥大学真实原件文凭证书=英国文凭办理‖国外文凭办理→国外学历学位认证 (=>)
First: 47euewxm on Jul 17, 2019 23:13:39


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> Graduation Real Version=|Peter College Graduation Certificate||Cambridge University Real Original Diploma Certificate=British Diploma Application‖ Foreign Diploma Treatment→ Foreign Academic Degree Certification
> 
> 毕业真实版本=|彼得学院毕业证书-|剑桥大学真实原件文凭证书=英国文凭办理‖国外文凭办理→国外学历学位认证 (=>)
> First: 47euewxm on Jul 17, 2019 23:13:39


Just unbelievable, rainie...

I guess it's possible that the so-called assistant either gave up or never materialized in the first place...


----------



## flightpath

KroSha said:


> Just unbelievable, rainie...
> 
> I guess it's possible that the so-called assistant either gave up or never materialized in the first place...


"Never materialized." You are much more polite and more generous than I.


----------



## KroSha

flightpath said:


> "Never materialized." You are much more polite and more generous than I.


I wouldn't consider you impolite - - you've been very diligent - - someone dropped the ball, and it wasn't us !!!


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-616702-1.html scammer
Sell cvv all type here


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-616703-1.html another scam


----------



## ljf

I am on a desktop and have not gotten any of the ads.


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-620439-1.html spam times 2


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-620439-1.html spam times 2


Looks like the same information posted by a "new user" or just a new iteration ID of a previous jerk.


----------



## rainie

profibrahim


----------



## rainie

profibrahim https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=202019


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> profibrahim https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=202019


A real-life "Love Potion #9" - - hahaha


----------



## rainie

(new topic) 哪里可以买UCD戴维斯分校学位证？Q/微2414418118◆办理加州大学戴维斯分校UCD毕业证/代办UCD文凭/美国加利福尼亚大学戴维斯分校UC Davis学历学位认证办理
First: vyzyh018 on Aug 14, 2019 02:40:53
Last: vyzyh018 on Aug 14, 2019 02:40:53
Posts: 1 Views: 3
in Pictures

(new topic) 购买普渡大学PU毕业证，费用多少？【Q/微2414418118】定制精仿PU文凭/代办假普渡文凭/办理美国PU普渡大学学位学历证书/定制美国文凭
First: vyzyh018 on Aug 14, 2019 02:40:47
Last: vyzyh018 on Aug 14, 2019 02:40:47
Posts: 1 Views: 4
in User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials

(new topic) 高中没有毕业证，可以购买普渡大学文凭吗？Q/微2414418118★办理PU毕业证/代办美国普渡大学PU学历学位认证/办Purdue普渡学位证书/美国文凭办理
First: vyzyh018 on Aug 14, 2019 02:40:40
Last: vyzyh018 on Aug 14, 2019 02:40:40
Posts: 1 Views: 10
in Main

(new topic) 如何购买普渡大学PU毕业证?Q/微2414418118▕普渡学历学位认证/办理美国PU文凭/美国普渡大学PU最新毕业证样本/购买美国毕业证/Purdue University Diploma
First: vyzyh018 on Aug 14, 2019 02:40:34
Last: vyzyh018 on Aug 14, 2019 02:40:34
Posts: 1 Views: 2
in Pattern Requests


----------



## rainie

(new topic) 9月新学期开始，办理美国MSU文凭有优惠么？WX:jiying1616◆购买MSU毕业证书/代办美国MSU学历证书/做美国密歇根州立大学MSU学历学位认证/Buy Michigan State University Diploma
First: d5q3587s on Aug 15, 2019 04:23:41
Last: d5q3587s on Aug 15, 2019 04:23:41
Posts: 1 Views: 10
in Pattern Requests

(new topic) 办理高仿美国MSU文凭毕业证，购车可以免税么？WX:jiying1616◆办理密歇根州立大学MSU文凭认证/购买密歇根州立大学毕业证学位证/伪造美国密歇根州立大学MSU毕业证
First: d5q3587s on Aug 15, 2019 04:23:31
Last: d5q3587s on Aug 15, 2019 04:23:31
Posts: 1 Views: 8
in User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials

(new topic) 想考公务员，如何才能买美国俄亥俄州立大学OSU毕业证？WX:jiying1616◆咨询办理美国OSU文凭/购买俄亥俄州立大学学历学位认证/定制美国文凭认证/Ohio State University Degree
First: d5q3587s on Aug 15, 2019 04:23:28
Last: d5q3587s on Aug 15, 2019 04:23:28
Posts: 1 Views: 15
in Pictures


----------



## KroSha

Oh rainie, isn't this absolutely ridiculous ???

When the system was upgraded, they specifically compressed medium-to-long "Quote replies" to save systemic storage space - - and now current Admin (since Jan 2018) is pretty much ignoring these scammers/spammers placing this garbage.


----------



## Granny41

KroSha said:


> Oh rainie, isn't this absolutely ridiculous ???
> 
> When the system was upgraded, they specifically compressed medium-to-long "Quote replies" to save systemic storage space - - and now current Admin (since Jan 2018) is pretty much ignoring these scammers/spammers placing this garbage.


Are you referring to the Admin who came back briefly to apologize for being AWOL for more than a year and a half, promised to de better in the future and disappeared again? This website has been on auto-pilot for a long time. That said, it IS still here and we still have a means of communication. I'll settle for that!


----------



## flightpath

Granny41 said:


> Are you referring to the Admin who came back briefly to apologize for being AWOL for more than a year and a half, promised to de better in the future and disappeared again? This website has been on auto-pilot for a long time. That said, it IS still here and we still have a means of communication. I'll settle for that!


Looks like we have to.


----------



## KroSha

Granny41 said:


> Are you referring to the Admin who came back briefly to apologize for being AWOL for more than a year and a half, promised to de better in the future and disappeared again? This website has been on auto-pilot for a long time. That said, it IS still here and we still have a means of communication. I'll settle for that!


Yes Gran, that would be the person to whom I am referring...

Auto-pilot is a good way to put it !!! :sm23:

And yes, I too and pleased to have the Forum, but in the worry about controversial communication from members (which was the impetus for the creation of The Attic, to hide such things from "our guests"), then some of us ferret out and bother to report these spams/scams, yet THAT trash stays posted, available for "our guests" to read...

Frankly, doesn't make a lot of sense...


----------



## Granny41

KroSha said:


> Yes Gran, that would be the person to whom I am referring...
> 
> Auto-pilot is a good way to put it !!! :sm23:
> 
> And yes, I too and pleased to have the Forum, but in the worry about controversial communication from members (which was the impetus for the creation of The Attic, to hide such things from "our guests"), then some of us ferret out and bother to report these spams/scams, yet THAT trash stays posted, available for "our guests" to read...
> 
> Frankly, doesn't make a lot of sense...


Given the alternative of no forum I have learned to live with it.


----------



## KroSha

Granny41 said:


> Given the alternative of no forum I have learned to live with it.


Understandable...


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> (new topic) Ontario ~Canada Most Used SPIRITUAL HEALING Text/Call/Whatsapp +27795742484 Dr Shama Buru.
> First: mamahealer on Aug 27, 2019 22:43:33
> Last: mamahealer on Aug 27, 2019 22:43:33
> Posts: 1 Views: 3 - in Main


OMGosh rainie - - in general, I typically don't like to challenge the universe but: WHAT NEXT ???


----------



## Mirror

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


I hadstroke few months dont understand eachand everything


----------



## KroSha

Mirror said:


> I hadstroke few months dont understand eachand everything


You would probably be safe if you go ahead and "Unwatch" this topic...

There really isn't anything to "understand" - - this is simply a thread that Admin created to permit members to point out KP abuse by trolls who are posting spam or scams, etc etc etc - - but it really hasn't helped, as Admin has done little to nothing in order to follow through on the information given.


----------



## rainie

(new topic) 网上如何办理UWO文凭？WX:jiying1616办西安大略大学Diploma,代办UWO学历学位认证,加拿大西安大略大学UWO毕业证学位证购买
First: u4qy2k29 on Sep 2, 2019 03:04:55
Last: u4qy2k29 on Sep 2, 2019 03:04:55
Posts: 1 Views: 9
in Pattern Requests

(new topic) 【加拿大Diploma认证须知】WX:jiying1616定制谢尔丹学院学位证,谢尔丹学院成绩单修改定做,谢尔丹学院本科毕业证,谢尔丹学院硕士毕业证购买
First: u4qy2k29 on Sep 2, 2019 03:04:36
Last: u4qy2k29 on Sep 2, 2019 03:04:36
Posts: 1 Views: 10
in Main


----------



## flightpath

jennkate01 said:


> IF you are working on Quickbooks software and facing any kind of issue whether installation or any kind of error, In that case, you can contact Quickbooks Customer Support Number for help. They will help you with the best possible solution for your issue. you can have a look at this for more details on how you can contact QuickBooks Customer Service Chat.


This takes the cake! Considering where it is posted. S'pose Admin will act on this? It is funny. And sad. Reported.


----------



## flightpath

Lol. It’s gone! Admin does care!


----------



## KroSha

flightpath said:


> Lol. It's gone! Admin does care!


Hmmm - - but that doesn't explain why all nine (9) posts dated September 2nd from u4qy2k29 are still there - - in Asian "lettering" no less...

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=202617


----------



## flightpath

No. Or so many other things.


----------



## rainie

(new topic) Kaufen registrierte EU-Führerschein Pässe und Ausweise Whatsapp +4915218467826 E-Mail [email protected]
First: jusvalentine on Sep 3, 2019 20:03:25
Last: jusvalentine on Sep 3, 2019 20:03:25
Posts: 1 Views: 2
in User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials


----------



## rainie

Gmail Support Phone Number (=>)
First: clicktohow on Sep 5, 2019 12:53:13
Last: clicktohow on Sep 5, 2019 12:53:13
Posts: 1 Views: 11
in Main


----------



## rainie

(new topic) MAKE SOMEONE LOVE YOU CALL?WHATSAPP +27733587735 OTARIO CANADA
First: aarushn on Sep 9, 2019 05:05:17
Last: aarushn on Sep 9, 2019 05:05:17
Posts: 1 Views: 5
in Pattern Requests


----------



## possumlj

My notification choices got unchecked, I wondered why I stopped getting emails.


----------



## KroSha

possumlj said:


> My notification choices got unchecked, I wondered why I stopped getting emails.


ALERT - - the KP system may be glitching or hiccuping again

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-627360-1.html


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=203174 strange


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-631079-1.html

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-631078-1.html


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-631079-1.html
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-631078-1.html


Thanx rainie - - I tagged them as reported...
Scammers think absolutely nothing is wrong to post illegal come-ons...


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-632616-1.html


----------



## ammie

I used to get the pop ups from Amazon, but haven't for a long time. I could close all my pages and sometimes that helped. I have an android Samsung 8+ which is what I normally read KP on.
Thanks, Sheila


----------



## rainie

(new topic) ([email protected]) Get Original And Registered EU/USA/UK/Canadian Passports,Driver's License,ID Cards,Visas, USA Green
First: Terrymoore1 on Oct 23, 2019 20:11:11
Last: Terrymoore1 on Oct 23, 2019 20:11:11
Posts: 1 Views: 3
in Main


----------



## rainie

(new topic) (WhatsApp:+237699562493 Upgrade IELTS, TOEFL, PTE, GRE Score certificate Without Exam
First: realdocument on Oct 23, 2019 23:17:42
Last: realdocument on Oct 23, 2019 23:17:42
Posts: 1 Views: 6
in Pattern Requests

(new topic) (WhatsApp:+237699562493 Upgrade IELTS, TOEFL, PTE, GRE Score certificate Without Exam
First: realdocument on Oct 23, 2019 23:15:01
Last: realdocument on Oct 23, 2019 23:15:01
Posts: 1 Views: 15
in Pictures

(new topic) (WhatsApp:+237699562493 Upgrade IELTS, TOEFL, PTE, GRE Score certificate Without Exam
First: realdocument on Oct 23, 2019 23:14:35
Last: realdocument on Oct 23, 2019 23:14:35
Posts: 1 Views: 7
in User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials

(new topic) (WhatsApp:+237699562493 Upgrade IELTS, TOEFL, PTE, GRE Score certificate Without Exam
First: realdocument on Oct 23, 2019 23:13:41
Last: realdocument on Oct 23, 2019 23:13:41
Posts: 1 Views: 21
in Main


----------



## TammyK

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


This one started popping up today on my Fire HD.


----------



## rainie

(new topic) (WHATSAPP ‪+1 (720) 336-0809) BUY ORIGINAL IELTS / PTE / TOEIC / DELF / GOETHE / SAT CERTIFICATE
First: realdocument on Oct 30, 2019 15:10:30
Last: realdocument on Oct 30, 2019 15:10:30
Posts: 1 Views: 5
in Pictures

(new topic) (WHATSAPP ‪+1 (720) 336-0809) BUY ORIGINAL IELTS / PTE / TOEIC / DELF / GOETHE / SAT CERTIFICATE
First: realdocument on Oct 30, 2019 15:09:29
Last: realdocument on Oct 30, 2019 15:09:29
Posts: 1 Views: 13
in User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials

(new topic) (WHATSAPP ‪+1 (720) 336-0809) BUY ORIGINAL IELTS / PTE / TOEIC / DELF / GOETHE / SAT CERTIFICATE
First: realdocument on Oct 30, 2019 15:08:38
Last: realdocument on Oct 30, 2019 15:08:38
Posts: 1 Views: 4
in Main


----------



## rainie

(new topic) 語办理 Best lesibian % gay lost love spells casting court cases /marr­iage spell­s casti­ng +27784115746 in Best free Bring back lost love free
First: maama on Oct 31, 2019 17:48:21
Last: maama on Oct 31, 2019 17:48:21
Posts: 1 Views: 8
in Pattern Requests


----------



## rainie

(new topic) how to Join illuminati today +27784115746 in SOUTH AFRICA kuwait qatar canada iran uae johannesburg iran mafiheng durban cape town gabol
First: maama on Oct 31, 2019 18:52:09
Last: maama on Oct 31, 2019 18:52:09
Posts: 1 Views: 3
in Pattern Requests

(new topic) Loan offer that does not comply with the conditions precedent.+27719247950 in south africa iran Greece, Greenland Bahrain,Iraq,Kuwait,Oman,Q
First: maama on Oct 31, 2019 18:48:15
Last: no1girl on Oct 31, 2019 18:58:08
Posts: 3 Views: 14
in Pictures


----------



## rainie

(new topic) how to Join illuminati today +27784115746 in SOUTH AFRICA kuwait qatar canada iran uae johannesburg iran mafiheng durban cape town gabol
First: maama on Oct 31, 2019 18:52:09
Last: maama on Oct 31, 2019 18:52:09
Posts: 1 Views: 25
in Pattern Requests


----------



## rainie

JuliaZ59 (new user) Joined: Nov 5, 2019 Posts: 1

Porn
a vw camper van knitting pattern (=>)
First: chris ruby on Mar 3, 2019 10:21:35
Last: JuliaZ59 on Nov 5, 2019 09:18:01
Posts: 7 Views: 1346
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


----------



## rainie

AlexandraV22 (new user) Joined: Nov 5, 2019 Posts: 1


porn


(new posts) Christmas stocking (=>)
First: grammy jane on Mar 3, 2019 12:47:54
Last: AlexandraV22 on Nov 5, 2019 09:17:31
Posts: 22 Views: 1440
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


----------



## rainie

Last: VioletJ92 on Nov 5, 2019 09:58:06 porn

(new posts) Braided/Cabled cardigan (=>)
First: LorettaHR on Mar 3, 2019 10:34:14
Last: VioletJ92 on Nov 5, 2019 09:58:06
Posts: 22 Views: 1557
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


----------



## rainie

The last posters PORN

(new posts) Cutest mouse on the web (=>)
First: WinterOwl on Mar 1, 2019 10:43:23
Last: AdelineJ74 on Nov 5, 2019 09:59:39
Posts: 13 Views: 1875
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) Garter stitch poncho pattern (=>)
First: libra59_1 on Mar 2, 2019 18:14:26
Last: FelicityB32 on Nov 5, 2019 09:59:30
Posts: 16 Views: 1868
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) knitting pattern for baby crown (=>)
First: sctienkamp on Mar 4, 2019 11:49:22
Last: AnnabelleY25 on Nov 5, 2019 09:59:29
Posts: 9 Views: 1037
in Pattern Requests
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) help please (=>)
First: Geordiboy on Feb 12, 2019 09:23:10
Last: AryaM13 on Nov 5, 2019 10:03:07
Posts: 19 Views: 2432
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


----------



## rainie

lastposter porn

(new posts) How to execute repeats (=>)
First: manyneedles2 on Feb 27, 2019 18:03:47
Last: SophiaD03 on Nov 5, 2019 10:01:36
Posts: 17 Views: 1399
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


----------



## rainie

Can you stop people from signing up today ? PORN


----------



## rainie

(new posts) A wealth of information (=>)
First: rainie on Nov 28, 2018 13:16:47
Last: AddisonS47 on Nov 5, 2019 10:20:56
Posts: 8 Views: 623
in User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch

(new posts) I'm confused (=>)
First: ilv2crochet on Feb 27, 2019 10:01:20
Last: ChloeB57 on Nov 5, 2019 10:18:23
Posts: 12 Views: 1254
in Main
(mark to unwatch) Unwatch


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> Can you stop people from signing up today ? PORN


*What the heck is going on !!!!!!!

I've gotten over 400 new KP email notifications in my inbox in the last 15 minutes...

11 alone at 1:45 PM...

They are all new users joined Nov 5 and either posts of porn, posts suggestive of porn or avatars suggestive of porn.

I can't tell if I've been individually targeted or if it's happening to others, but the objectionable posts show up on topics where I've posted, and often a long time ago - - ones which are still coded to "Watch".

It would appear that it's some type of automated targeting, for it is occurring too quickly to be human-done.*

(Also posting a copy of this on the Reported Issues thread, as well as Main & GCC.)


----------



## nittineedles

You haven't been individually targeted. I have lost count of the number of porn posts I've reported to Admin. All we can do is wait for him to clean up this disgusting mess.


----------



## bundyanne07

Same here - I am glad I am not the only one - I was getting concerned. 
It will be cleaned up eventually.


----------



## Morningstar2

I'm relieved to hear that others have had the same problem. Yesterday, I reported it to Admin. as of now, my inbox is loaded and I will clear all of it out again. I am sure they are working on getting it cleaned up.


----------



## Marstamper

Yes, I get those, too. And I HATE them!


----------



## Busy girl

Since all the emails - I now am getting redirected to some sites that I cant get out of.
Latest example :
https://updmediasft.xyz/osx/index.php?lpkey=155c7350228a707f44&uclick=ydtwj2bl#


----------



## Busy girl

Since all the emails - I now am getting redirected to some sites that I cant get out of.
Latest example :
https://updmediasft.xyz/osx/index.php?lpkey=155c7350228a707f44&uclick=ydtwj2bl# 
And
https://loadoverlyoriginalsystem.icu/wmwej9U3AaWQap8TR4eGmiFMxVzLed975xikGn2H_Cg?cid=15732269791176119347094238560585792&sid=2533947-616872757-0


----------



## nittineedles

Why did you give us links to sites you can't get out of? I'm going to click on them.


----------



## Busy girl

nittineedles said:


> Why did you give us links to sites you can't get out of? I'm going to click on them.


These are for admins knowledge. This is a page for us to send our issues and hopefully have them resolved.


----------



## Busy girl

Not able to use this site now without being redirected to junk! Using an IPad Air. Do you require any further info to help with this? This only happens on this site.


----------



## KroSha

Busy girl said:


> Not able to use this site now without being redirected to junk! Using an IPad Air. Do you require any further info to help with this? This only happens on this site.


The most annoying pop-up almost every attempt to access KP - - AARRRGGGGHHHHH !!!

*(AND it usually takes a lot longer than 5 seconds to resolve...)*


----------



## KateWood

KroSha said:


> The most annoying pop-up almost every attempt to access KP - - AARRRGGGGHHHHH !!!
> 
> *(AND it usually takes a lot longer than 5 seconds to resolve...)*


I get the same message before the KP website opens and sometimes while adding a reply on a topic


----------



## rainie

member needs help https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-637698-1.html


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

KateWood said:


> I get the same message before the KP website opens and sometimes while adding a reply on a topic


Me too. It's ever since the porn posts from the other day. Never had it prior to that. It usually takes 2or 3 seconds to go on my laptop.


----------



## tobo11

What is admin doing about this?


----------



## MzBarnz

I get the message as well, but it only takes a few seconds to redirect to kp. If it's actually helping, then I'm ok with it.


----------



## bevvyreay

MzBarnz said:


> I get the message as well, but it only takes a few seconds to redirect to kp. If it's actually helping, then I'm ok with it.


Me too. Having to wait 5 seconds is infinitely better than the alternative


----------



## nittineedles

KroSha said:


> The most annoying pop-up almost every attempt to access KP - - AARRRGGGGHHHHH !!!
> 
> *(AND it usually takes a lot longer than 5 seconds to resolve...)*


This pop up is a program admin is using to ensure you are who you say you are and not a porn posting pervert. I, for one, am most grateful the porn has stopped.


----------



## tobo11

nittineedles said:


> This pop up is a program admin is using to ensure you are who you say you are and not a porn posting pervert. I, for one, am most grateful the porn has stopped.


Amen!


----------



## rainie

(new topic) (WHATSAPP ‪+1 (720) 336-0809) BUY ORIGINAL IELTS / PTE / TOEIC / DELF / GOETHE / SAT CERTIFICATE
First: realdocument on Nov 12, 2019 13:29:50
Last: realdocument on Nov 12, 2019 13:29:50
Posts: 1 Views: 1
in Pattern Requests

(new topic) (WHATSAPP ‪+1 (720) 336-0809) BUY ORIGINAL IELTS / PTE / TOEIC / DELF / GOETHE / SAT CERTIFICATE
First: realdocument on Nov 12, 2019 13:24:10
Last: gheezi on Nov 12, 2019 13:32:29
Posts: 3 Views: 5
in Pictures


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> (new topic) (WHATSAPP ‪+1 (720) 336-0809) BUY ORIGINAL IELTS / PTE / TOEIC / DELF / GOETHE / SAT CERTIFICATE
> First: realdocument on Nov 12, 2019 13:29:50
> Last: realdocument on Nov 12, 2019 13:29:50
> Posts: 1 Views: 1
> in Pattern Requests
> 
> (new topic) (WHATSAPP ‪+1 (720) 336-0809) BUY ORIGINAL IELTS / PTE / TOEIC / DELF / GOETHE / SAT CERTIFICATE
> First: realdocument on Nov 12, 2019 13:24:10
> Last: gheezi on Nov 12, 2019 13:32:29
> Posts: 3 Views: 5
> in Pictures


Seriously ??? The KP site got porn-hacked and I personally got a post on every one of my watched topics, and then some - - there were over 600, and I was "reporting" as I deleted...

So the "system protection" that I guess Admin put in place decided to detect that I was some kind of "offender" when, in fact, I was an "offended", then I was denied access for nearly 48 hours.

Really ??? THAT can be done to me and yet the protective algorithms are unable to recognize the crapiola that you posted above, even tho both of us have been reporting on those illegal offerings for months ?????

It's not even bordering on riduculous. It's totally and absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## rainie

Help - member locked out 5 days - sound familiar? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-638276-1.html


----------



## rainie

Another member needs help denied access https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-638339-1.html


----------



## KroSha

rainie said:


> Help - member locked out 5 days - sound familiar? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-638276-1.html





rainie said:


> Another member needs help denied access https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-638339-1.html


Folks having problems might want to follow this link:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-638398-1.html

I'm not sure that the security protocol that Admin brought on board is doing what was anticipated.

I myself have been a member for several years, with over 30,000 posts. Clearly I'm not a troll or a spammer/hacker, yet I was denied access for over 48 hours and after that resolved - - on its own - - I've been denied off and on half-a-dozen times.

When it happens, there's no explanation, nor is there a way to contact anyone for information or resolution. Waiting it out seems to be the only solution.


----------



## Alto53

I've been locked out since November 12 when I moved my laptop to a Spectrum internet provider from a Frontier internet provider. I'm back on Frontier until December 10 and then I'll be using Spectrum again. I'd really like to be a part of this community again!


----------



## KroSha

Alto53 said:


> I've been locked out since November 12 when I moved my laptop to a Spectrum internet provider from a Frontier internet provider. I'm back on Frontier until December 10 and then I'll be using Spectrum again. I'd really like to be a part of this community again!


I only got back on just a couple of days prior to Thanksgiving, after being denied access for 9 days. This time it's only been 4 days. Should I consider myself lucky ???

It's anybody's guess what's next...

The algorithms used in their security system protocols are inefficient and are knocking off legitimate members for extended periods.


----------



## franknitter3

I am using Samsung J7 android phone.


----------



## 123sportsgram

I don't know if this is the right place to put this..sorry if it should be somewhere else.
I am not receiving this KP site in my emails...haven't for a month now.


----------



## KroSha

123sportsgram said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to put this..sorry if it should be somewhere else.
> I am not receiving this KP site in my emails...haven't for a month now.


Try this first:

Click on your "My Profile" hyperlink, at the top of any of your KP pages...

Scroll down to "Notification Settings" to make sure those boxes are checked (see attachment below)...

The system periodically, and erroneously, unchecks them, and it's a glitch that's never been fixed...

If they're not checked, and you do check them, remember to click that "Update Notification Info" box.

If that doesn't fix your problem, please come back again and report.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Knitweardoctor.com 
is showing up multiple times on one page 
iPhone 
IOS 13.3


----------



## KroSha

Goodshepfarm said:


> Knitweardoctor.com
> is showing up multiple times on one page
> iPhone
> IOS 13.3


May I ask you - - did you recently visit that website to research something, or do you order from them ???


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Another one today.

Go.nationalsewingcircle.com
iPhone 13.3

Thank you


----------



## Goodshepfarm

DynamicQuilting.com
Lowermybills.com
Red zone
NutraThrive
Torrid
Publishers clearing House

iPhone 13.3


----------



## Goodshepfarm

KroSha said:


> May I ask you - - did you recently visit that website to research something, or do you order from them ???


No. Not at all


----------



## KroSha

Goodshepfarm said:


> No. Not at all


Thanks - - I was just wondering if you were being ad-targeted. So, not the case.


----------



## shad88

I cannot get knitting digest and I do not know why. Please help.
Pat.


----------



## KroSha

shad88 said:


> I cannot get knitting digest and I do not know why. Please help. Pat.


I know it's difficult to read through many posts, especially when there are 51 pages, but back on page 50 of the 'Reported Issues Thread", I tried to supply at least one solution for the Digest problem. Look back here:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-50.html#14662793


----------



## roseknit

I am not getting an e.mail from you each day


----------



## KroSha

roseknit said:


> I am not getting an e.mail from you each day


Please read my post immediately above yours.


----------



## jdh

Thanks Admin, now if I can get the email daily notice again.


----------



## jdh

Thanks Admin, now if I can get the email daily notice again.


----------



## alicechatty2

I have not received my reader’s digest since December 30th. Please help. The email you send daily


----------



## KroSha

alicechatty2 said:


> I have not received my reader's digest since December 30th. Please help. The email you send daily


On another thread, we've figured out that the workaround I suggested, the link at the top of this page, doesn't work and isn't a temporary solution.

*Instead, just go to the bottom of almost any page and click on "Latest Digest"...*


----------



## gdhavens

Thank you Admin for working on this problem. I went to a deleted notification, forwarded it to myself, then just open that everyday and click on "latest digest." So far so good.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Administration. I do the same as others, just find the last email from you which was on 12/30/19 and scroll down to Latest Digest to get the Newsletter. Hope it all fixes pretty soon and you send it through our emails.


----------



## imashelefrat

What Administration?


----------



## klassey

I don't get pop-ups because I don't get the email each day. I have to hope that someone will write to me so I can access the Forum then find 'Active Topic'. When I google Knitting Paradise, I only get links from other sites that are commenting on KP. I miss KP!


----------



## bevvyreay

klassey said:


> I don't get pop-ups because I don't get the email each day. I have to hope that someone will write to me so I can access the Forum then find 'Active Topic'. When I google Knitting Paradise, I only get links from other sites that are commenting on KP. I miss KP!


I'm sorry but I don't understand what you're missing, you can access the latest digest from the bottom of any page and newest topics and pictures from the top. No need to miss anything ????


----------



## KroSha

klassey said:


> I don't get pop-ups because I don't get the email each day. I have to hope that someone will write to me so I can access the Forum then find 'Active Topic'. When I google Knitting Paradise, I only get links from other sites that are commenting on KP. I miss KP!


Just save this link to your post:

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527352-52.html#14691852

Open it daily and go to the bottom of the page where you can click on "Latest Digest"...


----------



## berigora

KroSha said:


> Just save this link to your post:
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527352-52.html#14691852
> 
> Open it daily and go to the bottom of the page where you can click on "Latest Digest"...


Or save this link on your bookmarks bar: https://www.knittingparadise.com/newest-topic-list

Works for me.


----------



## KroSha

berigora said:


> Or save this link on your bookmarks bar: https://www.knittingparadise.com/newest-topic-list
> Works for me.


Aaah, beri, you're missing the Digest too?

I'm beginning to wonder if there's anyone who's getting it...


----------



## deshka

.


----------



## Linda Haworth

Glad you are back. I have finally figured out to get your messages but it took me awhile. Please stay with us.

Linda


----------



## KroSha

Linda Haworth said:


> Glad you are back. I have finally figured out to get your messages but it took me awhile. Please stay with us. Linda


You didn't use Quote Reply or show an ID. To whom are you referring ???


----------



## paires

I use a pop-up blocker on my iPad and never get them any more.


----------



## jinx

administration?


KroSha said:


> You didn't use Quote Reply or show an ID. To whom are you referring ???


----------



## KroSha

jinx said:


> administration?


Well, I suppose admin could've who the poster MEANT, but admin "being back" isn't really a reality, so that thought NEVER occurred to ME..


----------



## Mirror

I am using the 7 inch screen but I had stroke cant say whic one no one here to look if I really want to tell I can find out I am in south wales uk


----------



## toenails

i have had no pop ups.


----------



## quietimes

I use my desktop,windows 10, and Foxfire. I have had no pop-ups like that.Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Nana Chickens

Where are you today? No digest ????????


----------



## Toddytoo

I have had no 'direct Digest notifications' since 4/20, but I also have not had any popups! Good to hear from you Admin.


----------



## MindyT

Admin said:


> Hello all, I am working with my ad-providers to correct the recent string of Amazon redirects. I do need your help to narrow down which providers. Please reply here when you get the redirects with the address they point you to as well as your device you're using and what version it is on (IOS 10 for example) That way I can track them down and block them. Unfortunately this isn't a local problem and many sites are getting similar issues.
> 
> Thank you


Thank you.
I have sent Admin an email. I am not getting the digest. When I click on Latest Digest at the bottom of the page, I get April 20th....that is the latest.
I can read the "latest topics" I see, as I am doing now.
Please Advise. Thank you


----------



## Chris Michigan knitter

I have not received my Knitting Paradise since 4/21/20. I Windows 10 on a Desk Top. Thank you.


----------



## rainie

Check this member out https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=201332


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh good grief. 11 pages worth. And the most recent post was April 24. Why is this person still on here?


rainie said:


> Check this member out https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=201332


----------



## JoRae

MzBarnz said:


> Oh good grief. 11 pages worth. And the most recent post was April 24. Why is this person still on here?


Looks like they are gone now.


----------



## nmoll

Will you please do something about Flash updates. Started getting them on computer about a week ago now getting on iPad.


----------



## nmoll

Now I am getting My Norton subscription is up. I do have a Norton subscription!


----------



## Dsynr

Thank you for all the work you do to keep this forum going.
Take a bow. [hands clapping and cheering heard]


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-665457-1.html does not belong in Main. GCC or Attic Please


----------



## Mirror

I got message from you to contact you but then logged off I am a member but had stroke so dont understand everythung if need anythung please ask I am user from many years if need anything ask thanks


----------



## TammyK

ADMIN:
I am seeing a sharp increase in the number of malicious attacks/redirects (of the cyber variety) being attempted when I am on KP today. It is not occurring when I am on other websites so I believe that the issue is here. If I can stay on this page long enough to complete my post I will attempt to attach the security log from Norton (in .txt format) for your information. (I have removed my IP address from the log.) This is occurring on my Windows 8.1 laptop with Edge browser.


----------



## Annemarie234

Hi there I don't get this problem in my iPad becos I have iOS 9.3.6 so I have n hold I pad now for 7 years I Thas get them on my safaris wen I do go in for patterns put I go out of them when I do get to them put on knitting paradise I dount get them at all from Annemarie234


----------



## deshka

.


----------



## jeanpf

I am using an iPad.
I get a pop up saying:

Ad
FIT RATED (in a little box)
Fitness Equipment Reviews
Find the best Equipment for your home
Click here

Not sure what version I have, sorry.
Jean


----------



## rainie

move https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-699899-1.html#15924255


----------



## flightpath

jeanpf said:


> I am using an iPad.
> I get a pop up saying:
> 
> Ad
> FIT RATED (in a little box)
> Fitness Equipment Reviews
> Find the best Equipment for your home
> Click here
> 
> Not sure what version I have, sorry.
> Jean


Saw a post from Admin a few days ago in a thread about these ads. They are deliberate. Admin said they are to generate income.

Nothing wrong with any software. Looks like we will just have to get used to pressing the "X" in the upper right. These are different than the pop-up ads that were attacks and took over access to the site. You can close these ads and they are sanctioned by Admin. BTW, the fitness ad has now changed to a different one, but still the same type and still there to provide income to keep the site going.


----------



## mgt44

this popped up when I opened kp this morning from my windows computer. hope this helps.


----------



## glendajean

As per your request concerning offending ads:

I am writing to you on may AirMac concerning my iPad because there is no way I can post a message on said iPad. At the bottom of each site there is a block of ads that covers "Quick reply". 
My iPad is OS 14.4. The offending ads are "Sponsored Links by Taboola". This is a block of 8 ads with links to various sites. 

Glenda Webster.


----------



## jeanpf

mgt44 said:


> this popped up when I opened kp this morning from my windows computer. hope this helps.


Yes, I get that one quite often????


----------



## glendajean

Oops! I wrote complaining about ads blocking Quick Reply on my iPad. Well, my iPad had logged me out and when I realized this and logged back in the problem was solved. Don’t know why my iPad did this to me. Bad iPad! ????


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-701384-1.html Please take notice of this members plight.


----------



## dollyruel

So glad you are on top of things i still cannot get PM notifications in me email [email protected] ????


----------



## dora mac

I keep getting the error message "Error 1020" when I try to get on the site and takes multiple times before I can get on.


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-710120-1.html#16203389 copyright violation


----------



## rainie

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=200994
false registration, spam generator


----------



## klmc

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-711672-1.html
I think this is fake.


----------



## rainie

klmc said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-711672-1.html
> I think this is fake.


Agree the link is to a spam site and in the text of the post - there are not size 36 needles only 35s


----------



## rainie

Does anyone know to what section the cartoons were transferred this morning or were they deleted?


----------



## ernai

Please don't get rid of My Topics as I don't want to lose my posts.


----------

